# 

## TOMBAR

Mam problem z wyborem komina murarze proponuja murowany, a jezeli
systemowy to jaki wybrac znam tylko "Schiedel" (dosc drogi), czy sa inni producenci krajowi. W projekcie kominy mam polaczone ze scianami nosnymi (sciany z BK) trzeba robic dylatacje, czy wystarczy je polaczyc pretami.

----------


## VPS

Zanim podejmiesz decyzję jaki będziesz miał komin weź pod uwagę jaki będziesz miał kocioł. Inne rozwiązanie mają kotły z zamknietą komorą spalania, a jeszcze inne kotły kondensacyjne.

<font size=-1>[ Ta wiadomość była edytowana przez: VPS dnia 2003-03-24 08:05 ]</font>

----------


## kodi_gdynia

Oprócz Schiedel jest jeszcze np. Schreyer i Laier. Tańsze a równie dobre. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## marian1

A czy podani wyżej producenci oferują kominy kamionkowe (dla kotłów, które dają spaliny o niskiej temperaturze. Ile one kosztują?

----------


## [email protected]

Ja poważnie zastanawiam się nad kominem proponowanym przez: http://www.poujoulat.pl
Otrzymalem od nich niezle materialy wraz z cenami.

----------


## viator01

Z tego co wiem, komin powinien być połączony ze ścianą. Najłatwiej to osiągnąć podczas murowania tradycyjnego (ale wtedy należy pamiętać o włożeniu wkładu sze stali kwasoodpornej). O ile wiem większość murarzy umie wykonać takie kominy bez problemów, dodatkowo ewentualne przeróbki po zbudowaniu są możliwe do wykonania, co raczej nie dotyczy tych z wkładem ceramicznym. W przypadku kotłów gazowych częściej polecane są właśnie kominy z wkładem stalowym (obserwuje się mniej usterek a remont takiego komina jest łatwiejszy do wykonania - a przede wszystkim możliwy - wystarczy wymiana wkładu, który może być montowany od góry do gotowego komina). Poza tym jest to znacznie tańsze.

----------


## Smok

Mam dwa kominy. Jeden systemowy, drugi murowany. Systemowy z dwoma kanałami wentylacyjnymi kosztował ok. 600 zł (materiał) + dwie dniówki pracy. Murowany z dwoma kanałami wentylacyjnymi kosztował ok. 450 zł (materiał) + 7 dni pracy. Jeśli miałbym włożyć wkład z kwasówki to chyba pociąłbym się. Na szczęście to komin do kominka i nie muszę. Poza tym murowany zajmuje dwa razy tyle miejsca.

<font size=-1>[ Ta wiadomość była edytowana przez: Smok dnia 2003-03-28 22:09 ]</font>

----------


## KrzysiekS

Czy macie doswiadczenia z systemami kominowymi z Boleslawca?

Spotkalem sie z ich ofertą na targach we Wrocławiu, nie chciałbym ryzykowac zakupu, a na cos bede sie musial zdecydowac.

----------


## Tito

Jeśli porównasz komin murowany z systemowym, to okaże się, że ten pierwszy ma same wady, a wbrew pozorom wychodzi drożej. Murarze będą doradzali murowany, bo jest przy nim więcej roboty (można skroić jelenia), po drugie boją się nowości. Jeśli chodzi o wybór firmy - to wszystkie kominy wyglądają podobnie, ale różnią się jakością użytego wkładu kamionkowego i osprzętu. Ja mam to za sobą - wybrałem Schiedla i jestem bardzo zadowolony.

----------


## viator01

smok, kto budował Twój komin, u mnie wybudowanie całego domu trzem murarzom zajęło 7 dni (a miałem 3 kominy murowane).

----------


## Olmiś

Odświeżam wątek, bo jestem na etapie wyboru komina. Czy macie coś innego niż Schiedll ?

----------


## Olmiś

Odświeżam wątek, bo jestem na etapie wyboru komina. Czy macie coś innego niż Schiedll ?

----------

Polskim odpowiednikiem Schiedla jest też system z suchedniowskiego Marywilu

----------


## Herne

Polecam Zapel Boguchwała - całkiem przywoite i niedrogie - mam u siebie choć jeszcze nie użytkowałe.
http://www.zapel.com.pl

----------


## Grzegorz63

> On 2003-03-31 22:43, Tito wrote:
> ...Murarze będą doradzali murowany, bo jest przy nim więcej roboty (można skroić jelenia), po drugie boją się nowości...


Ja mam w projekcie kominy Schiedla, z ekipą jestem umówiony na płacę ryczałtową za cały dom (nic więcej nie "skasują&quot :Wink2: , a mimo wszystko też mi doradzają murowany.
Doradźcie, jaką decyzję podjąć?

----------


## Olmiś

Właśnie dostałem ofertę na komin ZAPEL - i praktycznie ten sam poziom cenowy co Schiedel - i jestem w kropce. HELP !!!

----------


## Szadam

Ja murowałem tradycyjny dla kominka i systemowy pod kocioł. wentylacyjne kanały z klocków wienebergera ok 10zl za m. Uwaga jeżeli murarze nie mają doświadczenia w systemowym ( ja mam TONE)to robia zgodnie z instrukcją. A wówczas otwór do komina wychodzi ok 70 czm nad posadzką. Jeżeli bedzie olejak to może być, ale pod gaz muszę przekuwać  :oops:  . Piszę o tym, bo instalator mówił że z spotyka się z tym dość często.

----------


## agamon

Olmis 
dobre ceny na Zapela daje Matelbud na SP.Pracy
u mnie różnic awyszła ok. 1000zł.

----------

Agamon, ja muszę szukać Warszawa+ okolice - a w składzie fabrycznym ( teoretycznie) nie ma ani pół sztuki Zapel-a do obejrzenia ! Jest za to Schiedel...


P.S.

A jak tam bloczki, bo ja też ogladałem i raczej wezmę.

----------


## Zbigniew Rudnicki

Zbudowałem dwa kominy z pustaków keramzytobetonowych systemu SAMBUD - Obudowy kominowe, f-my   www.kominflex.com.pl
Stosuje się specjalną zaprawę. Otwory kominowe są 22x11 (wentylacyjne) i 22x22cm (spalinowe i dymowe).
Te ostatnie wymagają wkładów z blachy kwasoodpornej.
W rejonie Warszawy można dostać w firmie Profit na Puławskiej.
Zaleta : Tanie, komin można budować opierając na stropie nad parterem (trzeba w tym miejscu strop wzmocnić - 2 żebra).
Wada : nie można komina zakończyć klinkierem, lecz tylko pożądnie otynkować.
ZbiR.

----------


## Grzegorz63

A jeśli komin murowany to z jakiego materiału, z klinkieru?

----------


## Grzegorz63

Czy z cegły szamotowej?

----------


## przmslw

ZbiR: napisałeś że nie można komina wykończyć klinkerem . W którymś z muratorów (chyba 1/2003) były różne rozwiązania kominów i był również systemowy, którego wystająca część była wykończona właśnie klinkerem. Skąd masz tą informację? Pytam bo sam planuję komin z Komin-Flexa   :Wink2:  ?

----------


## Olmiś

Można kupić cienkie płytki klinkierowe i przykleić na klej/zaprawę mrozoodporną.. Powinno być OK.

----------


## Zbigniew Rudnicki

Przmslw z Wrocławia
Trudno komin z lekkich elementów zakończyć klinkierem z trzech względów:
- Niedopasowanie wymiarowe, powodujące wyboczenie kanałów w miejscu zmiany materiału, a kanały powinny mieć niezmienny wymiar na całej długości komina (nie da się wybudować z pełnych cegieł komina o takim samym kształcie przekroju jak kształtki pustakowe)
- Klinkier jest ciężki 
- Posadowienie klinkieru na kominie z lekkich elementów wymagało by wykonania płyty żelbetowej pod część klinkierową
Można raczej przykleić płytki elewacyjne w kolorze i kształcie klinkieru, tak jak radzi Olmiś.
Obawiam się, że takie płytki będą się odklejać - bo komin to się nagrzewa, to chłodzi, a miejsce trudne do reperacji.

Grzegoż63:
Też myślałem o kominie z cegły szamotowej, ale znawcy wytłumaczyli mi, że szamot byłby słabszy i mniej trwały w przeciętnych warunkach niż zwykła cegła, chyba że była by wysoka temperatura i to codziennie.
ZbiR
[/b]

----------


## magi

podrzucam   :big grin:

----------


## Andrzejzs

Na kominy systemowe np Shiedel stasuje sie cegłę klinkierową ustawia sie je na podstawie żelbetowej. Klejenie płytek do bloczka nie ma sensu - to sie odkleja po kilku sezonach.
Pozdr.

----------


## jArti2

Ktoś wcześniej napisał że taki komin systemowy łączy się ze ścianą kotwami. Czy aby jednak nie zostawia się dylatację między kominem ścianą? Jak jest u was?

----------


## Senser

Ludzie Rrrrrraaaatttttuuuunnnnnnnkuuuu !!

Jakie komin jest dobry??
Pomiędzy systemowym a tradycyjnym murowanym (z kwasówką) i jeszcze jeśli systemowy to jaki producent jest godny polecenia jeśli chodzi o jakość, trwałość i exploatacje no i oczywiście cena !!!
Można kota dostać ile tych wyborów!!!
U mnie będą w sumie 2 czy 3 kominy..

I tu też pytanie...
Prawdopodobnie będe miał piec gazowy z zamkniętą komorą spalania. Ale na niewiadomą przyszłość planuje postawić komin do pieca weglowego. I tu pytanie, czy można zrobić tak, że pod jeden komi podłączyć dwa piece??
Oczywiście nie chodzi o to, aby one razem jednocześnie pracowały....Ale chodzi o to, czy niezbędene jest na te niewaidome czasy stawiać dwa kominy??? Dodam tylko, że z tego co wiem to optymalne minimum dla pieca węglowego to średnica= 20 cm, a do gazu styka chyba 16 cm....więc czy ta większa średnica nie zaburzyła by pracy pieca gazwoego???

Wątek stary, ale jak widać przydatny dla kolejno budujących...   :Smile:

----------


## Senser

Oj szkoda...że nic nie słychać..     :sad:

----------


## Zbigniew Rudnicki

Dla pieca gazowego powinien być wydzielony odrębny otwór w kominie, tak aby zmieściła się rura kwasówka o średnicy 130 mm - dla pieca atmosferycznego, lub 80 mm dla pieca z zamkniętą komorą spalania.
W obu przypadkach te warunki spełnia obudowa kominowa z otworem 140x140 mm.
Otwór kominowy nie może być wspólny, bo piec gazowy wydziela spływający kwas żrący, zaś kominek sadze, która podlega czyszczeniu.
Obudowa kominowa może być wykonana z cegły pełnej (komin ceglany), lub z innych materiałów (musi być atest).
Są w sprzedaży takie obudowy, które mają także otwory dla wentylacji.
Obudowy lekkie pozwalają na posadowienie komina na stropie poddasza, po odpowiednim wzmocnieniu stropu (żebra).
Dla kominka opalanego drewnem na ogół wystarcza komin ceglany, nawet bez wkładu rurowego, lub rura fi 200 mm w obudowie kominowej.
"Kominologia stosowana" to obszerna wiedza i doradzam studiowanie starych wątków  Forum Muratora.

----------


## Marcin Czyczerski

> On 2003-03-31 22:43, Tito wrote:
> ...Murarze będą doradzali murowany, bo jest przy nim więcej roboty (można skroić jelenia), po drugie boją się nowości...
> 			
> 		
> 
> Ja mam w projekcie kominy Schiedla, z ekipą jestem umówiony na płacę ryczałtową za cały dom (nic więcej nie "skasują", a mimo wszystko też mi doradzają murowany.
> Doradźcie, jaką decyzję podjąć?


Pewnie Twój dom już jest postawiony...

Na co się zdecydowałeś?

Mam aktualnie identyczny dylemat...

----------


## Marcin Czyczerski

> Dla pieca gazowego powinien być wydzielony odrębny otwór w kominie, tak aby zmieściła się rura kwasówka o średnicy 130 mm - dla pieca atmosferycznego, lub 80 mm dla pieca z zamkniętą komorą spalania.
> W obu przypadkach te warunki spełnia obudowa kominowa z otworem 140x140 mm.
> Otwór kominowy nie może być wspólny, bo piec gazowy wydziela spływający kwas żrący, zaś kominek sadze, która podlega czyszczeniu.
> Obudowa kominowa może być wykonana z cegły pełnej (komin ceglany), lub z innych materiałów (musi być atest).
> Są w sprzedaży takie obudowy, które mają także otwory dla wentylacji.
> Obudowy lekkie pozwalają na posadowienie komina na stropie poddasza, po odpowiednim wzmocnieniu stropu (żebra).
> Dla kominka opalanego drewnem na ogół wystarcza komin ceglany, nawet bez wkładu rurowego, lub rura fi 200 mm w obudowie kominowej.
> "Kominologia stosowana" to obszerna wiedza i doradzam studiowanie starych wątków  Forum Muratora.


A jak to się przekłada na koszty?

----------


## mieczotronix

ja mam kominy z prefabrykatów (szare kształtki wentylacyjne schiedla) i do kominka komin systemowy (też schiedla). Kominy są obudowane u góry klinkierem. Murarze na pewnej wysokości zrobili lekkie wcięcię w pustakach, zrobili szalunek i w nim pręty zbrojeniowe do okoła komina. Zalali to betonem i po utwardzeniu się murowali na tym mur z klinkieru, około 1 m wysokości. Tak więc mam kominy ze zwykłej elewacyjnej cegły klinkierowej. W większości są to kominy wentylacyjne. W jednym kanale będzie jeszcze rura z kwasówki do pieca kondensacyjnego (niskie temperatury spalin). Komin do kominka (schiedel - rura ceramiczna w pusaku i z przekładkami z wełny mineralnej) też jest obudowany klinkierem, ale zakończony jest firmową końcówką schiedla. 
Tego komina to już dokładnie nie oglądałem, bo boję się wleźć tak wysoko na dach.

aha. Mój inspektor nadzoru - czyli akurat moja mama. Jak zobaczyła te kominy, wyglądające jak kilkumetrowe maczugi. (wąskie pustaki przez 5 metrów i na koniec metrowy kawał muru z klinkieru) wpadła w obsesję, że to się przewróci, choć ponad dach wystawał tylko kawalątek, i kazała to obmurować. Jak robili ścianki działowe z siporexu to obmurowali te kominy właśnie tym materiałem aż pod półki z żelbetu.
Więc mam chyba komin systemowy w kominie murowanym, czyli rozwiązanie optymalne.

----------


## damis

Na Śląsku handlują także kominami firmy SZATAN (podobno czeskie lub słowackie). Adres: www.szatan.silnet.pl

----------


## KrzysiekS

Wszystkie przewody kominowe mam z cegły pełnej, a w przewodzie do kotła gazowego mam jeszcze włożoną rure kwasoodporną fi 130 mm i jest wszystko w porządku.

Tuz pod dachem cegłe pełną zastąpiła cegła klinkierowa pełna.

----------


## wg

> W jednym kanale będzie jeszcze rura z kwasówki do pieca kondensacyjnego (niskie temperatury spalin).


To do komina Schiedel trzeba wkładać rurę z kwasówki?  :ohmy:

----------

u mnie wyszło prosto. Komin wentylacyjny 3 kanałowy do kuchni ok. 350 zł (z gotowych pustaków), Komin pod kominek 2 x wentylacja za 250 zł ale zaproponowaali mi komin Schindel za 2600  :Evil:  . Wiec olałem towarzystow i wymuruje go z cegły (paleta ok. 300 zł). Mysle, że nie wyjdzie wiecej jak dwie palety no może trzy czyli połowa ceny. Przy kominku nie trzeba nic wiecej. Sam w starym domu uzytkuje tradycyjny murowany komin pod piec na paliwo stałe już ponad 8 lat i nic - wszystko ok. Aha moja ekipa też twierdzi, że nie ma to jak murowany komin a te wszystkie systemy kominowe to tylko wyrwanie kasy od jelenia  :big grin:  . Nie wiem co prawda co z piecami na gaz czy olej ale jak na razie mnie one nie dotyczą.

----------


## Drizzt

Ten Gość to ja...

----------


## KrzysiekS

Od moich zaprzyjaznionych projektantów systemow wentylacji uzyskalem informacje, że tez lepiej jednak bedzie, gdy zdecyduje sie na komin tradycyjny. Architekt zaprojektowal mi wiec przewody tradycyjne, wentylacyjne w kazdym pomieszczeniu, choc w projekcie pierwotnym byly systemowe.

----------


## ARETE

Ja chciałem mieć tradycyjny, murowany z cegły, ale przy okazji zakupu materiałów na cały dom sprzedawca zaproponował większy rabat na całość, ale pod warunkiem, że zakupie też komin systemowy.
Po przeliczeniu okazało się, że warto, więc mam systemowy Leiera (jeszcze nie postawiony).
Ponieważ w zasadzie jedyną wadą systemowego jest cena, to raczej nie żałuję tej nagłej zmiany  :wink: . Będę go stawiał sam, więc pójdzie szybciej i prościej niż z cegły. No i żaden wykonawca nie będzie miał okazji by go zepsuć...
Na marginesie: mimo że będzie to komin do kominka, to zrobię na wszelki wypadek odprowadzenie skroplin do kanalizacji. Nie kosztuje to wiele, a głowa spokojna gdy z braku innego pali się mokrym drzewem.

----------


## marzena i jacek

Zapomniany wątek,więc podciągam,musimy własnie zdecydować z czego mają być kominy u nas.

                    marzena

----------


## wecek

Też sie zastanawiam nad rodzajem komina systemowego: IBF-Bolesławieć, Świecicki-Mirsk oraz Schiedel.

----------


## piotrskora

Widzę, że nie tylko ja mam problem z wyborem komina. U mnie po wielu przemyśleniach wybór padnie (chyba   :Roll:  ) na systemowy firmy TONA. Przeliczając wychodzi bardzo podobnie do murowanego.

----------


## piotrulex

wybralismy murowany z cegly pelnej bo:
- byl tanszy - cegla za niecalego zeta w maju tego roku
- solidniejszy
- gore moge wymurowac z cegly klinkierowej a nie oklejac plytkami ktore jakze czesto odpadaja
- w projekcie na koninach opieraja sie stropy
- taki byl w projekcie a duzo miejsca nie zajmuje gdyz jest w scianach i tylko troche wystaje

----------


## Wojtek R

> wybralismy murowany z cegly pelnej bo:
> - byl tanszy - cegla za niecalego zeta w maju tego roku
> - solidniejszy
> - gore moge wymurowac z cegly klinkierowej a nie oklejac plytkami ktore jakze czesto odpadaja
> - w projekcie na koninach opieraja sie stropy
> - taki byl w projekcie a duzo miejsca nie zajmuje gdyz jest w scianach i tylko troche wystaje


tylko jak zapragniesz mieć kominek z wkładem to obowiązkowo wkład żarodoporny   :Wink2:

----------


## piotrulex

> Napisał piotrulex
> 
> wybralismy murowany z cegly pelnej
> 
> 
> tylko jak zapragniesz mieć kominek z wkładem to obowiązkowo wkład żarodoporny


taraz mieszkam w domu ktory budowalismy z 5 lat temu. mam tez komin z cegly oraz kominek

nie znam sie jednak nie bardzo wiem o czym mowisz i po co ten wklad - teraz nic takiego nie mam

kominek u nas sluzy do wieczornego palenia w zimie a nie jako kotlownia

----------


## Wojtek R

> Napisał Wojtek R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał piotrulex
> 
> ...


kominek otwarty czy zamkniety ?

----------


## piotrulex

> kominek otwarty czy zamkniety ?


jesli chodzi o ta szybe z przodu ktora otwwieram jak wkladam drewno to zamkniety. jesli pytanie bardziej skomplikowane to prosze o podpowiedz

----------


## sailor_ro

Hey.
U mnie teraz przyszedł czas na temat p.t. "Komin".W proejkcie mam systemowy Schiedla,dwa kanały jeden 180 mm,drugi 200 mm.Jeden do pieca c.o. drugi do kominka.Poczatkowo nawet i bylem za Schiedlem,ale aktualnie skłaniam sie ku kominowi murowanemu.Cena za Sciedla jakies 5700 zł,dla porównania Icopal 5600 zł,takze ta sama cena,z tymże w icopalu,czesc ponad dachem z materiału imitujacego cegłe.Ale troche zirytował mnie fakt iz obaj prodcuenci nie przewiduja "czapy" na dwa kanały idace w jednym ciagu.
Druga sprawa,wiem ze Schiedel produkuje cos takiego jak nawis,azeby ponad dachem obmurowac klinkierem i znowu dla komina dwuknaławego,nie ma tej opcji.
Pytanie o kominy murowane,oczywiscie wiadomo ze trzeba je przekoszulkowac,czyli wstawic wkłady,ale czy np. dla kominka może być wkład ze stali nierdzewnej,czy musi byc jakiś specjalny.
Druga sprawa,poniewaz komin mam umieszczony pośrodku schodów(schody okalaja komin),wiec i z miejscem nie bardzo,zastanaiwam się czy można komin murować i kłaść cegłe na sztorc,a w czesci nad dachem,klinkier klasc normalnie na płasko.
pozdrawiam

----------


## debe83

Również zastanawiam się nad kominami systemowymi z Bolesławca - IBF,
 :Wink2:

----------


## debe83

Ile potrzeba cegły na jeden metr bieżący murowanego komina???  :Roll: 

Ludzie pomóżcie - jaki komin do pompy ciepła

----------


## MARTiiii

U mnie system Leiera (pod gaz wybebeszony z wnetrzosci by bylo taniej, pojdzie kwasowka tylko). Na dzien dzisiajeszy chyba troche taniej by wyszlo robic te kominy cegłą ale system zajmuje mniej miejsca w domu i to byl glowny argument.

Ponad dach bedzie obudowany klinkierem pelna cegla lub polowka. Zbroisz pod dachem takie cos i na tym murujesz cegla, zaden problem.

Chyba ok. 50 cegieł idzie na m kw. plus zaprawa 25kg starcza na jakies 30 cegieł.

----------


## debe83

Jaki powinien być przekrój wewnętrzny murowanego komina
Czy na komin musi być jakaś specjalna cegła?

----------


## sailor_ro

hey
ja sie zdecydowałem na schiedla,zarówno dymne jak i wentylacyjne.co prawda istnieja pewne rozbieżnosci pomiedzy wersjami handlowców i strony schiedla,przykład system rondo(bez ocieplenia,może być stosowany do pieców na paliwa stałe,kominków a Rondo Plus do wszystkich pieców z uwzglednieniem gazowych,olejowych itd.
Jeden ze sprzedawców natomiast twierdzil,ze Rondo tylko i wylacznie do kominka,a do kotłów rondo Plus.
Niemniej jednak prośba moja o poradę dot. innej kwestii,czy można ukryć Schiedla czesciowo w scianie zewnetrznej,tzn. sciana BK 24 cm,pomyslalem sobie ze bym wpuscil komin na jakies 6 cm w sciane,czyli zostanie 18 cm BK i komin ktory bedzie czesciowo schowany(6cm( i reszta wystaje na zewnatrz pomieszczenia.
pozdrawiam

----------


## MARTiiii

> Jaki powinien być przekrój wewnętrzny murowanego komina
> Czy na komin musi być jakaś specjalna cegła?


Cegłą pełna prasowana, a nie ręcznie robiona. Ja w systemowym mam na dymowy  Fi20 (wewnetrzna srednica)  i myślę że to minimum dla dymowego + ocieplenie komina (koniecznie). Do gazu taki tylko by sie zmieściła kwasówka czyli spokojnie Fi14 starczy (140mm). Spaliny są wyprowadzane rurą 80mm, jak bedziesz miec piec turbo to resztą szachtu piec będzie sobie zasysał powietrze.

Co do tego scheidla. Miałem to samo...
1. Po co ci ocieplenie komina dla pieca gazowego turbo? Gdy ten piec bedzie mogl sobie zasysac powietrze z pomiędzy kwasówki a szachtu. Poza tym wyrzut spalin z takiego pieca jest wymuszany wiec ocieplenie mozna dac tylko po co?

2. Przy dymowym kominie wrecz odwrotnie. Tam wlasnie powina isc otulina (system fajna rzecz) zeby zwiekszyc ciag komina.

----------


## anpi

Wybrałem rozwiązanie pośrednie - wkład kamionkowy żaroodporny, obudowany cegłą. Szczegóły tu: http://www.kominyboleslawiec.pl/site.php?tpl=przewody

----------


## anpi

> Ile potrzeba cegły na jeden metr bieżący murowanego komina??? 
> 
> Ludzie pomóżcie - jaki komin do pompy ciepła


Komin do pompy ciepła?  :ohmy:  Przecież pompa to urządzenie elektryczne, z tego co wiem, nie produkuje żadnych spalin.

----------


## krk women

Witam a słyszeliście o Systemie kominowym *Presto*? Jets bardzo podobny do schiedla a troche tańszy ( w moim przypadku o niebagatelne 900 zł)  -będę mieć kocioł gazowy kondensacyjny i  kominek z rozprowadzeniem ciepła -czy takie kominy to dobre rozwiązanie?Na co powinam zwrócić uwagę-.Proszę podzielcie się opiniami na ten temat.

----------


## MARTiiii

Presto, czy inne wszystko jedno, to jedno i to samo   :Lol:  Takze bierze co tansze. Z ciekawosci ile ci policzyli za ten komin do gazu kondesat, ile m? Wlascwie do gazu nie jest potrzebne to co wewnatrz - kamionka i inn pierdoly bo taniej jest wstawic rure ze stali przy montazu kotła.

Ja mam 8,3m komin do gazu. Pelny komin to systemu turbo od Leiera wycenili mi na okolo 3400zl  :Mad:  , z tego 1700zl  to pierdoly wewnatrz (kamionka, uszczelki, centrujace pierdoly)  :ohmy:   DLatego biore tylko pustaki, wyczystki bez tego co wewnatrz i przy montazu kotła wstawią mi rurę, która wyjdzie taniej niż ten zestaw.

----------


## krk women

> Presto, czy inne wszystko jedno, to jedno i to samo   Takze bierze co tansze. Z ciekawosci ile ci policzyli za ten komin do gazu kondesat, ile m? Wlascwie do gazu nie jest potrzebne to co wewnatrz - kamionka i inn pierdoly bo taniej jest wstawic rure ze stali przy montazu kotła.
> 
> Ja mam 8,3m komin do gazu. Pelny komin to systemu turbo od Leiera wycenili mi na okolo 3400zl  , z tego 1700zl  to pierdoly wewnatrz (kamionka, uszczelki, centrujace pierdoly)   DLatego biore tylko pustaki, wyczystki bez tego co wewnatrz i przy montazu kotła wstawią mi rurę, która wyjdzie taniej niż ten zestaw.



Za 3 kominy o długośći 8m (czyli do kominka,gazowy i ten 3  co w kuchni jest-wszystkie z wentylacja) chca 5200  a schiedel wycenił mnie na 6100!!!!  :Evil:  !Co o tym myslisz -jakie to ceny    :Roll:

----------


## MARTiiii

Trudno powiedziec po takiej ogolnej wycenie. Mozesz masz przynajmniej cene pustaka wentylacyjnego - 1 za ile. 

Ten dymowy to pewnie masz z welna bo powinien byc ale ten od gazu to co tam jest?

----------


## krk women

Bardzo chciałabym ci odpowiedziec na to pytanie ,ale jestem zwykła babka i nie znam się na tym.Jak mój małż wróci z pracy to może cos konkretniej napiszę,gdyż on ma wszytskie papiery .Ale raczej robilismy wyceny całości wszystkich kominów w domu (cały system) i porównywaliśmy ceny za wszystko.Dlatego nie wiem jak jest cena poszczególnych elementów.Podobnie zresztą robiiśmy z dachem. Nie zastanawialiśmy się nad innymi rozwiązaniami bo się na tym oboje w ogóle nie znamy-no i opinie na temat kominów systemowych są bardzo dobre.jedyna rzecz która mnie zastanawia to czy są jakies nieprawidłowości lub zalecenia jesli robi się kominy systemowe i daję sie gazowy kocioł kondensacyjny (może jakies przciwskazania-że niby murowany lepszy??)

----------


## rael_ww

A gdyby wybierać z Schiedla, to jakie konkretnie modele byłyby optymalne do:

a) kominka zamkniętego
b) pieca gazowego kondensacyjnego
c) pieca gazowego z zamkniętą komorą spalania (bez kondensacji)

?

----------


## agwapi

> A gdyby wybierać z Schiedla, to jakie konkretnie modele byłyby optymalne do:
> 
> a) kominka zamkniętego
> b) pieca gazowego kondensacyjnego
> c) pieca gazowego z zamkniętą komorą spalania (bez kondensacji)
> 
> ?


a) rondo
b) avent
c) rondo plus

nie jestem fachowcem ale z tego co się orientuję to tak to wygląda

----------


## MARTiiii

> Napisał rael_ww
> 
> A gdyby wybierać z Schiedla, to jakie konkretnie modele byłyby optymalne do:
> 
> a) kominka zamkniętego
> b) pieca gazowego kondensacyjnego
> c) pieca gazowego z zamkniętą komorą spalania (bez kondensacji)
> 
> ?
> ...


a) Ja troche inne mam zdanie. Do pieca dymowego potrzebne jest ocieplenie by zwiekszyc ciag, komin szybciej sie nagrzeje, wiec Rondo plus. 
b) Avant 
c) Rondo plus, powietrze bedziesz musial doprowadzic do kotla przez sciane na zew, lub podlczyc do kanalu wentylacyjnego. Mozna tez dac Avant wtedy powietrze bedzie bral z pomiedzy pustakow a rury (drogi komin). Ocieplenie w tym wypadku przydaje sie ale nie jest wymagane poniewaz kotly turno wymuszaja obieg spalin. Jedyny mankament przy braku ocieplenia to mozliweie wieskza ilosc skroplin przy wachaniach temperatury.

----------


## mala_lenka

podciągam  :cool:

----------


## grzegorz_si

A ja teraz wszystkim odradzam kominy systemowe. Moja pożal się boże ekipa namawiała mnie na Schiedla. Twierdzili że zamontowali setki takich kominów, jeździli na firmowe szkolenia itp. 
Poczytałem, zasięgnąłem języka i w końcu kupiłem.
Teraz okazuje się że kominy są źle zamontowane, kamionki poklejone krzywo i niechlujnie, aż się boją czy np w Rondo nie przymurowali zaprawą rury do pustaków bo teraz wszystkiego się mogę spodziewać.

Przy naszej kulturze budowania, niechlujnych parcholących wszystko budowlańcach takie kominy nie mają racji bytu.
Mentalność polskiego budowlańca jest taka, że wszystko potrafi spier..

Drugi raz nie wydałbym kasy na system, kazałbym murować z cegły, tam gdzie by była konieczność to wkład i tyle...

----------


## sailor_ro

*grzegorz_si* a mam takie pytanie jesli chodzi o obmurowanie kominów cegłą klinkierową,to stosowałes płyty wspornikowe czy obmurowywałeś Schiedla cegłą od poddasza??
pozdrawiam

----------


## MARTiiii

Większość płyty robi. 

Nie miałeś szczęścia do ekipa, trzeba ich pilnować przy kominach. Bo i murowany sknocą.

----------


## pelsona

Kupiłem same obudowy komina systemowego tzw. pustaki kominowe.
Jak wstawię w nie rurę ceramiczną jako wkład kominowy to czym najlepiej
wypełnić pustkę pomiędzy rurą a obudową. Wełna jakoś do mnie nie przemawia, może keramzyt wsypać albo dać tylko uchwyty dystansowe???, sam już nie wiem.

----------


## grzegorz_si

> *grzegorz_si* a mam takie pytanie jesli chodzi o obmurowanie kominów cegłą klinkierową,to stosowałes płyty wspornikowe czy obmurowywałeś Schiedla cegłą od poddasza??


Wylewali płytę od poddasza i na tej płycie  murowali cegłą klinkierową tfu tfu dziurawką ;(

To że nie miałem szczęścia do ekipy to ja wiem, problem w tym że w naszym kraju ktoś kto ma złą ekipę to nie pech, tylko standard. 
Ten kto trafi na dobrą ekipę ma szczęście równorzędne z trafieniem szóstki w totku...

----------


## MARTiiii

Dziurawka nie jest zla tylko trzeba ja porzadnie na koncu zabezpieczyc przed woda - zacementowac  dziury, dowalic silikony lub innych pierdol przeciw wodzie. Z pelnym klinkierem jest problem by dostac bo nie wyrabiaja sie z robota. Oczywiscie zalezy co sie bierze... z moich nie ma wiec bedzie dziurawka.

Welna jest najlepsza do ocieplania komina, a nie cos tam...

----------


## stukpuk

Podciągam temat, teraz ja stoje przed takim wyborem, i może ktoś jeszcze?  :big grin:

----------


## Paulina&Pawe?

muruję kominy tradycyjne, bo na Schiedla i temu pochodne mnie nie stac. Kominy wymurowane są z cegły pełnej, koncówki będą z cegły klinkierowej *pełnej*  :big grin:  . W srodek komina spalinowego już jest wrzucona kaminonka, a jezeli sie zdecyduje na piec kondesacyjny to w to jeszcze pojdzie kwasowka. W kominek na razie nic nie wkladam, pomyslę w przyszłym roku  :Lol:

----------


## stukpuk

> muruję kominy tradycyjne, bo na Schiedla i temu pochodne mnie nie stac. Kominy wymurowane są z cegły pełnej, koncówki będą z cegły klinkierowej *pełnej*  . W srodek komina spalinowego już jest wrzucona kaminonka, a jezeli sie zdecyduje na piec kondesacyjny to w to jeszcze pojdzie kwasowka. W kominek na razie nic nie wkladam, pomyslę w przyszłym roku


Mi taniej wyjdzie chyba komin systemowy.
Ceny z dzisiaj. Mam dwa kominy dla łatwiejszego liczenia 2 razy po 8 metrów= 4800 zł. Plus około 700 sztuk cegły klinkierowej 6cm(o ceny nie pytałem)ale pewnie tańsze niż 12 cm. A przy tradycyjnym potrzebowałbym 3000 szt cegły razy 1,7 zł=5100 + 700 sztuk cegły kilinkierowej pełnej 12 cm (ceny nie znam).
Przy systemowym dochodzi  mi koszt wentylacyjnych bloczków=900 zł za 8 metrów wysokości (4kanały)i drugi komin wentylacyjny 8m+450 zł (dwu kanałowy).
Do tego  różnica na kosztach wybudowania. No i czas.  :big grin:

----------


## norbib

Czy ktoś z Was wie jak obliczyć lub oszacować chociaż ciąg kominowy dla komina z cegły pełnej przekrój 14x14, wysokość komina ok. 10 m. 
Niektórzy producenci kotłów podają jaki ma być minimalny ciąg kominowy dla ich kotłów, ale jak do ch....y mam to sprawdzić/zmierzyć?  :Evil:

----------


## artureski

tak na prawdę to chyba niewiele osób mierzy ten ciąg przed podłączeniem  kominka-pieca(kotła) . Na jego wynik ma wpływ wiele  czynników - nie tylko przekrój i wysokość, ale również usytuowanie, drzewa, kalenica, itp. Najprościej zmierzyć  :smile:  kominiarze mają taki wiatraczek z cyferkami...

----------


## mathiasso

podciągam   :big grin:

----------


## EDZIA

> Rozważam wybór komina do domku : tradycyjny murowany czy systemowy ceramiczny ?
> Jakie są ceny i jaki polecacie ?
> Z tego co się doczytałem to najlepszy  jest systemowy ceramiczny z ociepleniem  , zajmuje mniej miejsca niż murowany ,choć i tak trzeba jego pokryć klinkierem na zewnątrz domu .

----------


## EDZIA

> dołączam się do pytania
> pozdr
> Piotr

----------


## EDZIA

> poczytaj temat KOMIN-SPIRALA ABSURDU

----------


## EDZIA

> murowany - tylko i wyłącznie

----------


## EDZIA

> Napisał Rezi
> 
> murowany - tylko i wyłącznie
> 
> 
> A dlaczegóż to tylko i wyłącznie? Pewnie sam masz taki.

----------


## EDZIA

> i to nie jeden   
> 
> technologia mało odporna na głupote wykonawcy 
> za dużo sie naczytalem o problemach z systemowcami .......... forum do przeszukania - sporo tego

----------


## chrobry

Podciagam temat.

A co z kominem wentylacyjnym. Mam do postawienia komin wentylacyjny 3 kanałowy. Zastanawiam sie na systemem typu 
http://www.kozlowice.pl/przewody-wentylacyjne-.php
czyli pustaki wentylacyjne. Czy tego typu system mozna wyprowadzić ponad dach pełną cegłą klinkierowa ? Czy lepiej odrazu robic cegłą i konczyc klinkierem ? Skłaniam sie ku pustakom bo chyba zajmie taki komin mniej miejsca.  A moze jeszcze inny pomysł macie ?

----------


## MarcinMMM

Witam!
Mam gorącą prośbę o pomoc.
Murarz wymurował mi kominy z samych tylko pustaków kominowych presto.
W kominie dla pieca gazowego wstawił rurę kwasówkę + wełnę.
Natomiast w kominie dla kominka zostawił same tylko pustaki bez żadnego wkładu. Czy tak może byc? Czy włożyc rurę kwasówkę również do komina pod kominek?
Bardzo proszę o pomoc......

Marcin

----------


## twoman

Jeszcze jedna propozycja komina systemowego, w którym zbędna jest wewnętrzna rura i ocieplenie:
http://www.allegro.pl/item472992666_...ntowe_mbv.html

----------


## Kasia_i_Robert

Mam komin systemowy z wkładem ceramicznym, lada dzień kupię piec Vitodens 200-W, i człowiek który je sprzedaje powiedział mi że dodatkowo w ten komin muszę wsadzić stalową rurę? To po cholerę wydałem tyle pieniędzy na komin systemowy jak teraz muszę i tak wsadzić wkład ze stali kwasoodpornej? Nie wiem czy próbuje mnie wkręcić w dodatkowe koszty czy może mówi prawdę?

----------


## coulignon

a kupiłas komin do kotła kondensacyjnego? Jeśli tak to po co ta rura? Jeśli nie to wydałaś kasę bez sensu.

----------


## Kasia_i_Robert

Mam komin Schiedel Pro Advance.

----------


## coulignon

nie nadaje się do kondensata. Powinnas mieć typ Quadro lub Avant.

----------


## Kasia_i_Robert

```
* uniwersalny - odpowiedni do kotłów gazowych, olejowych i na paliwa stałe, do kotłów nisko- i wysokotemperaturowych
    * możliwość współpracy z kotłami z zamkniętą komorą spalania, w tym również z kotłami kondensacyjnymi*
    * uniwersalny tryb pracy (tradycyjny lub powietrzno–spalinowy*)
    * maksymalna temperatura spalin 400°C
    * odporność na pożar sadzy
    * cienkościenna profilowana rura ceramiczna o dł. 1,33 m
    * mały ciężar i gabaryty
    * szybki i prosty w montażu
    * do zastosowania w domach jednorodzinnych i kotłowniach
    * dopasowanie gabarytowe do pozostałej oferty kominów Schiedel
    * paletowanie pozwalające na lepszą obsługę klienta
    * oznakowany CE

 

* tryb powietrzno spalinowy wyłącznie w kominach z dodatkowym kanałem wentylacyjnym, pod warunkiem rozdzielenia funkcji powietrznej od spalinowej na wylocie z kotła
```

Znaleźliśmy taką notatkę o tym kominie, o co chodzi z tym dodatkowym kanałem powietrznym?

----------


## coulignon

kondensta ma zamknietą komerą spalania i wychdzi z niego taka "rura w rurze"
Rura wewnetrzna wyrzuca spaliny, ta zewnętrzna pobiera powietrze do spalania.
Z tej notatki wynka że jeśli komina ma kanał wentylacyjny to rozdzieleniu rur za kotłem mozna przez ten kanał ssać powietrze a spaliny wyrzucać przewodem głównym. Masz dodatkowy kanał wentylacyjny który nie bedzie wykorzystany?

----------


## Wirecki

wszystko zależy od kotła i temperatury spalin, rodzaju wentylacji, kominka. ja wybrałbym tańsze rozwiązanie.

----------


## Kasia_i_Robert

> kondensta ma zamknietą komerą spalania i wychdzi z niego taka "rura w rurze"
> Rura wewnetrzna wyrzuca spaliny, ta zewnętrzna pobiera powietrze do spalania.
> Z tej notatki wynka że jeśli komina ma kanał wentylacyjny to rozdzieleniu rur za kotłem mozna przez ten kanał ssać powietrze a spaliny wyrzucać przewodem głównym. Masz dodatkowy kanał wentylacyjny który nie bedzie wykorzystany?


Przekrój komina jest taki jak na obrazku, niebieski prostokąt to kanał wentylacyjny . Nie będzie wykorzystany, czy można by go wykorzystać do dostarczenia powietrza do pieca?

----------


## coulignon

bingo!
Od producenta pieca (lub od komino-dostawcy) musisz tylko dostać specjalny adapter (rurkę - trójnik) która rozdzieli ci powietrze od spalin. I gotowe. Chyba.  :Wink2:

----------


## Kasia_i_Robert

Dzięki za informacje. Teraz pozostaje tylko konsultacja z dostawcą pieca czy da radę dołączyć rozgałęźnik.

----------


## coulignon

to teraz ja pytanie do Kominarza: komin systemowy do kominka z jakim trójnikiem? 90 czy 45 stopni? średnica 180.

----------


## pblochu

> * możliwość współpracy z kotłami z zamkniętą komorą spalania, w tym również z kotłami kondensacyjnymi*


Zwrócicie tylko uwagę na średnicę komina oraz parametry kotła w którym spaliny są odprowadzane w sposób mechaniczny.
Przeważnie jest to rura Fi 60 lub Fi 80 i to do 8mb (piszę o standardowych kotłach stosowanych we współczesnych  domach jednorodzinnych)
Przewód komina systemowego Fi 120 albo lepiej?-  - jaki wpłynie na sprawność odprowadzenia spalin? - zastanówcie się. 
Temat do wstępnego przemyślenia przed zakupem

----------


## marjucha

A ja mam inne pytanie.
Od kilku dni zastanawiam, jak zakończyć kominy systemowe schiedla.
Czy jest jakiś inny sposób, oprócz wylania płyty przykrywającej, żeby zakończyć od góry komin, tak woda nie dostawała się w przewody kominowe i wełna mineralna nie nasiąkała wodą?
Na odcinku widocznym ponad dachem kominy będą obmurowane cegłą klinkierową.
Jeśli macie jakieś doświadczenia w tej materii to proszę o radę.

Pozdarwiam

----------


## darekzet

> A ja mam inne pytanie.
> Od kilku dni zastanawiam, jak zakończyć kominy systemowe schiedla.
> Czy jest jakiś inny sposób, oprócz wylania płyty przykrywającej, żeby zakończyć od góry komin, tak woda nie dostawała się w przewody kominowe i wełna mineralna nie nasiąkała wodą?
> Na odcinku widocznym ponad dachem kominy będą obmurowane cegłą klinkierową.
> Jeśli macie jakieś doświadczenia w tej materii to proszę o radę.
> 
> Pozdarwiam


w moim przypadku po wymurowaniu klinkieru została wylana płyta betonowa
płytę ekipa zrobiła z zaprawy, którą murowali klinkier (mniej nasiąkliwa)
przy wykańczaniu dachu zamierzam zrobić górną obróbkę blacharską lub solidnie zabezpieczyć jakimś preparatem wodoodpornym

zwróć uwagę tylko na prawidłowy montaż metalowego kaptura komina (to blaszane na górze za zdjęciu poniżej), u mnie majster trochę chciał przedobrzyć i zrobił szczelnie (niezgodnie z instrukcją) ... na szczęście w porę zauważyłem i poprawili

----------


## marjucha

No właśnie zastanawiam się, czy można uniknąć wylewania płyty?

----------


## darekzet

> No właśnie zastanawiam się, czy można uniknąć wylewania płyty?


sorki, nie doczytałem Twojej wiadomości
mija ekipa nie znała innej metody niż "lanie betonu"
możesz od góry zakryć wyprofilowaną i dobrze uszczelnioną blachą ... ale nie jestem pewien czy to bedzie lepsze

----------


## marjucha

> Napisał marjucha
> 
> No właśnie zastanawiam się, czy można uniknąć wylewania płyty?
> 
> 
> sorki, nie doczytałem Twojej wiadomości
> mija ekipa nie znała innej metody niż "lanie betonu"
> możesz od góry zakryć wyprofilowaną i dobrze uszczelnioną blachą ... ale nie jestem pewien czy to bedzie lepsze


To jeszcze Cię pomęczę  :Wink2:  
Z czego zrobili od dołu szalunek(żeby beton nie ciekł do środka przewodów kominowych) i czy kapinos zrobili z klinkieru, czy też wylana płyta wystawała poza obrys komina?

----------


## krzysiek.s

polecam schiedel, szybko sie sie stawia
wentylacyjny wręcz migiem, odrobine zaprawy pustaki i poziomica
ze spalinowym troche dłużej bo prócz pustaków stawiamy jeszcze "wnętrze" bodajże ceramiczne i wypełniamy wełną, bardzo przyjemna robota, nie potrzebujesz żadnego "fachowca" mając odrobine czasu i rusztowania stawiacie w kilka godzin
od ściany do komina mam chyba 1 lub 2 cm styropian wsadzony

----------


## marjucha

> polecam schiedel, szybko sie sie stawia
> wentylacyjny wręcz migiem, odrobine zaprawy pustaki i poziomica
> ze spalinowym troche dłużej bo prócz pustaków stawiamy jeszcze "wnętrze" bodajże ceramiczne i wypełniamy wełną, bardzo przyjemna robota, nie potrzebujesz żadnego "fachowca" mając odrobine czasu i rusztowania stawiacie w kilka godzin
> od ściany do komina mam chyba 1 lub 2 cm styropian wsadzony


Komin to ja mam postawiony do wysokości płyty wspornikowej.
Teraz czekam na dekarzy i do poniedziałku muszę wymyślić sposób zakończenia komina, a chciałem uniknąć wylewania płyty przykrywającej, ze względu na temperatury  :Roll:

----------


## darekzet

> To jeszcze Cię pomęczę  
> Z czego zrobili od dołu szalunek(żeby beton nie ciekł do środka przewodów kominowych) i czy kapinos zrobili z klinkieru, czy też wylana płyta wystawała poza obrys komina?


ja miałem stawiane kominy Leier'a ... nie wiem ak w shiedlu, ale u mnie ten blaszany kaptur miał takie dolne rondo z płaską blachą ... to rondo zasłaniało cały kanał w pustaku .. na to szedł beton i później na górę blaszany kaptur
na kanałach wentylacyjnych położyli od góry czerwone cegły i zabetonowali

kapinos mam zrobiony z wystającej cegły ... widać to na zdjęciu, które zamieszczałem powyżej

----------


## marjucha

Wielkie dzięki za odpowiedź.
W zasadzie mam już jasną koncepcję jak to zrobię  :big grin:  
Chciałem płytę wylać na stropie i potem ją osadzić na kominie, ale jednak zrobię to od razu na kominie, a wiosnę dodatkowo przykryję to obróbką blacharską.

Pozdrawiam i dzięki za info  :big grin:

----------


## Hiv

Tak się zastanawiam ile może mieć minimalna szerokość kanału w kominie dla kominka i dla pieca na ekogroszek?

Do którego z powyższych będzie potrzebny wkład kominowy(komin murowany) a do którego będzie zbędny?

----------


## salmon969

Musze kominy kupiś w przyszłym tygodniu a jeszcze nie zdecydowałem czy systemowy czy z cegły a mam dwa kominy z wentylacją i trzci wentylacyjny a wszystkie ok 8m, tak więc tne koszty co radzicie wybrać??

----------


## darekzet

> Musze kominy kupiś w przyszłym tygodniu a jeszcze nie zdecydowałem czy systemowy czy z cegły a mam dwa kominy z wentylacją i trzci wentylacyjny a wszystkie ok 8m, tak więc tne koszty co radzicie wybrać??


jak ja stałem przed tym wyborem to prowizorycznie policzyłem koszty wymurowania kominów tradycyjnych i prefabrykowanych

założenia
cegła pełna o wymiarach 25x12x6,5 cm ... cena 1 zł brutto / szt
System kominowy prefabrykowany IBF, ceny dostępne w necie


*Sam komin wentylacyjny dwukanałowy*

MUROWANY: 
siedem cegieł na płasko, spoina ok 1cm ... daje nam to około 90 cegieł na 1mb komina ... Otrzymujemy dwa kanały 14x14 cm ... *koszt materiału to ok. 90 zł* + koszt zaprawy 

PREFABRYKOWANY: 
trzy pustaki wentylacyjne (20x25x33 cm) ... otrzymujemy dwa kanały 11x16 cm ... *koszt materiału to ok. 55 zł* + koszt zaprawy

*
Komin spalinowo/wentylacyjny (1+1)* 

MUROWANY: 
siedem cegieł na płasko, spoina ok 1cm ... daje nam to około 90 cegieł na 1mb komina ... Otrzymujemy dwa kanały 14x14 cm ... koszt materiału to ok. 90 zł + koszt zaprawy
Stalowy wkład kominowy kwasoodporny, fi 130mm ... Uśredniona cena 1m wynosi 150 zł
Wymiary gotowego komina 65x25 cm. Koszt całego *komina to około 250 zł* / 1mb

PREFABRYKOWANY: 
Komin IBF Universal fi 140mm z dodatkowym kanałem wentylacyjnym 
Wymiary gotowego komina 50x35 cm. Uśredniona rynkowa *cena 1mb wynosi 320 zł*
Licząc sam komin wentylacyjny, koszt wykonania przemawia na korzyść prefabrykowanych ... dopiero gdy stawiamy komin spalinowo-wentylacyjny cena przemawia za kominem murowanym z wkładem stalowym (taniej o około 30%). 
Na pewno do zalet komina murowanego należy zaliczyć prostotę wykonania, choć różnie to murarzom wychodzi. Wkład kominowy można wstawić później a nie od razu więc koszt na początku jest niski. Problemem obecnie jest znalezienie dobrej cegły pełnej, niestety ich jakość pozostawia wiele do życzenia. Komin murowany można też połączyć ze ścianą nośną co jest zaletą - oszczędność miejsca.
Podstawową zaletą komina prefabrykowanego jest to że dzięki dużym elementom powstaje znacznie szybciej. Niestety nie każda ekipa potrafi prawidłowo zmontować system kominowy, choć wydaje się to proste. Budowlańcy próbują ulepszyć system poprzez różne innowacje technologiczne  :smile:  co nie zawsze prowadzi w dobrym kierunku. Trzeba patrzeć na ręce i pilnować.

Ja wybrałem komin systemowy (Leier). Może dlatego że szybko, może dlatego że przekonała mnie systemowość rozwiązania, może byłem pod wpływem reklam i artykułów sponsorowanych ... prostej odpowiedzi pytanie dlaczego nie mam  :smile:  
Zakładając że wykonanie kominów murowanych masz umówione w cenie z ekipą budowlaną i w odpowiednich miejscach masz stopy fundamentowe to możesz murować z cegły, całościowo powinno wyjść taniej. Musisz sobie to policzyć samemu. Wiem że nie pomogłem, ale może choć trochę Ci rozjaśniłem  :smile:

----------


## martek1981

No to teraz ja stoje przed wyborem kominów. Mam dwa - jeden do kominka z jednym kanałem went., a drugi do kotła na pelety z dwoma kanałami went. Pierwszy ma wysokość 8,5,  a drugi 7,5m  Zdecydowałem się już praktycznie na komin IBF ale mam pytanie jakie typy i przede wszystkim jakie średnice kominów wybrać? A co sądzicie o tym aby same kominy dać IBF,  a wentylacje obok z takich czerwonych kształtek ceramicznych? Będzie troche taniej ale będzie różnica w wymiarach zewnętrznych. Jak to rozwiązać? Z góry dzieki za pomoc  :big grin:

----------


## Luton

Witam.Mam problem jaki komin pod ogrzewanie gazowe kondensacyjne i dodadkowo chce zrobic komin pod ekogroszek i komin do kominka i tez nie wiem jakie.   :sad:  

Moze by mi ktos podpowiedzial jaki kominy,jakie fi,na jakiej wysokosci wejscia itd.

----------


## darekzet

> Witam.Mam problem jaki komin pod ogrzewanie gazowe kondensacyjne i dodadkowo chce zrobic komin pod ekogroszek i komin do kominka i tez nie wiem jakie.   
> 
> Moze by mi ktos podpowiedzial jaki kominy,jakie fi,na jakiej wysokosci wejscia itd.


ja do pieca kondensacyjnego (około 22 kW) kupiłem komin o średnicy 14 cm ... model Leier Turbo ... doprowadzenie powietrza do pieca poprzez komin od góry ... wejście mam zrobione na 2,3 m (około)
do kominka mam komin Leier izolowany o średnicy 20 cm, izolowany wełną
myśle że do pieca na ekogroszek możesz dać taki sam ... średnica zależy od mocy pieca/kominka ... wejście mam zrobione na 2,5 m (około)

wysokość wejść zależy od tego jak będziesz miał umiejscowiony piec ... standardowo około 2 m 
możesz zadzwonić do jakiejś firmy sprzedającej/montującej kominki i zapytać na jakiej wysokości powinno być wejście do komina ... z regóły mówią, że im wyżej tym lepiej

----------


## martinez44

Leier, IBF, Presto, Plewa - wszystko to z grubsza to samo. Wkład kominowy ceramiczny o klasie A1N2 - co oznacza że nie jest on odporny na szoki temperaturowe. W przypadku palenia węglem lub drewnem niedługo będzicie się cieszyć takim kominem. Do węgla lub drewna musi być wklad A1N1 a taki mają SCHIEDEL oraz jedna firma włoska EFFE, która doipiero wchodzi na rynek polski.

Pracuję już w tej branży kilka lat i wiem co mówię. Czyście swoje kominy bo pożar sadzy dla komina systemowego to śmiertelne zagrożenie.

----------


## martek1981

martinez, a co radzisz do kotła na pelety? Ja planowałem IBF universal fi 200, natomiast do kominka IBF classic fi 200. Uważasz, że to jednak zły wybór?

----------


## martinez44

> martinez, a co radzisz do kotła na pelety? Ja planowałem IBF universal fi 200, natomiast do kominka IBF classic fi 200. Uważasz, że to jednak zły wybór?


Do kominka schiedel rondo fi 200 lub rura żarooporna (nie mylić z kwasoodporną). Do kotła na pelety tak samo lub rondo plus (zależy od tego czy warunki w kominie będą suche czy mokre - jak mokre to musi być rondo plus lub trzeba porasować rondo i zrobić w nim odpływ kondensatu). 
Wiem że schidel drogi i obsługa ostanio pod psem ale produkt mają wzorcowy (stąd też ta cena).
Ciekawostką jest że IBF ma ceramikę od tego samego producenta (HARTKERAMIK) ale są to rury A1N2 czyli niższej klasy.
Są jeszcze kominyceramiczne samonośne EFFE (bardzo popularne we Włoszech, Francji i Holandi ale będą one na rynku w Polsce dopiero od marca- kwietnia.

I uważajcie na tzw. mankiet komina - jest on ze stali. W przypadku palenia węglem elemencik ten szybko koroduje i powoduje że skropliny elegancko leją się do izoalcji. Stal kwasoodporna nie jest bowiem odporna na działanie związków siarki zawartych w węglu a jedynie na słabe kwasy (np. azotowy).
Jest to kardynalny błąd popełniany przez wielu producentów kominów systemowych. Spytajcie kogoś z producentów o ten fakt - bardzo się motają z odpowiedzią i denerwują.

----------


## martek1981

Dzieki za info. Bede musiał jeszcze w takim razie przemyśleć kwestię wyboru producenta. Jestem troche zdziwiony Twoją opinią na temat IBF-a bo ma dosyć dobre opinie na tym forum.

----------


## martinez44

> Dzieki za info. Bede musiał jeszcze w takim razie przemyśleć kwestię wyboru producenta. Jestem troche zdziwiony Twoją opinią na temat IBF-a bo ma dosyć dobre opinie na tym forum.


Z opniami to jest tak, że najczęściej się wypowiadają ludzie którzy dopiero zamierzaja kupić produkt - a wiedzę swoją czerpią z materiałów promocyjnych producentów, które z definicji mają za zadanie chwalić produkt. Ci natomiast którzy kupili bronią dokonanego wyboru, bo jak tu się przyznać przed sobą że się źle wybrało.

----------


## monikaa13

Czyli do pieca na eko groszek kupić Rondo Plus (w przyszłości może będzie gaz), a do kominka zwykłe Rondo? Czy tak radzisz? Czy coś do nich dokupować, żeby nic się nie działo?

----------


## Cezarr

To jesli schiedel dobry ale zbyt drogi, a wkłady np. IBF, Presto, Zapel, Plewa itp są tańsze ale ceramika mniej wytrzymała-czy nie lepszym i najtańszym rozwiązaniem nie jest wybudowanie komina z keramzytowych elementów, włożenie do niego wkładu ze stali żaroodpornej fi150 i obsypanie tego keramzytem na całej długości. Pewnie jest to roziązanie stosowane. Czy ma to jakieś wady? Cena pewnie będzie niższa niż systemowego

----------


## Igrek

ja zakupiłem na allegro leier 2 szt po 7m, jeden fi200 (kominek) +kanał wentylacyjny drugi fi140 (do pieca, jednak jak zdecyduję się na kondensat to jeszcze do środka pójdzie kwasówka), koszt kominów-bez tzw betonowych czapek - (majster je zrobił   :smile:  ) 4 474,12 kupione w 08.2008

----------


## salatar

a jaki komin systemowy do pieca na drewno tzw "holzgaz"
ktos doradzi ??
bo już nie wiem a trzeba wybrac

----------


## martinez44

> To jesli schiedel dobry ale zbyt drogi, a wkłady np. IBF, Presto, Zapel, Plewa itp są tańsze ale ceramika mniej wytrzymała-czy nie lepszym i najtańszym rozwiązaniem nie jest wybudowanie komina z keramzytowych elementów, włożenie do niego wkładu ze stali żaroodpornej fi150 i obsypanie tego keramzytem na całej długości. Pewnie jest to roziązanie stosowane. Czy ma to jakieś wady? Cena pewnie będzie niższa niż systemowego


Stal do węgla odpada. Obsypywanie keramzytem jest bez sensu (izoalcja żadna a w wyniku rozszerzania się kurczenia rury pod wpływem temperatury keramzyt będzie się ubijał).

----------


## Cezarr

Miałem na myśli komin do kominka, ale chyba nie ma co przesadzac z tą wytrzymałością ceramiki (ktoś wysuwał takie argumenty). Wszyscy producenci dają chyba gwarancję na 30 lat

----------


## pelsona

Podobno nie ma "wszyscy producenci". Jest tylko jeden producent wkładów szamotowo - ceramicznych w Niemczech od którego "wszyscy producenci" kupują, dają swoje opakowanie, dodatki (pustaki keramzytowe, uchwyty dystansowe, kleje itp) i sprzedają pod swoją marką. Podobnie jest z profilami okiennymi i nie tylko.
Tak więc jaki by komin systemowy nie wziął to jedno licho.
pzdr.

PS
ta informacja pochodzi bezpośrednio od sprzedawców,
od których brałem komin systemowy i okna.
Wcale się z tym nie kryją tylko grają w otwarte karty.

----------


## martinez44

> Podobno nie ma "wszyscy producenci". Jest tylko jeden producent wkładów szamotowo - ceramicznych w Niemczech od którego "wszyscy producenci" kupują, dają swoje opakowanie, dodatki (pustaki keramzytowe, uchwyty dystansowe, kleje itp) i sprzedają pod swoją marką. Podobnie jest z profilami okiennymi i nie tylko.
> Tak więc jaki by komin systemowy nie wziął to jedno licho.
> pzdr.
> 
> PS
> ta informacja pochodzi bezpośrednio od sprzedawców,
> od których brałem komin systemowy i okna.
> Wcale się z tym nie kryją tylko grają w otwarte karty.


Informacja pochodząca od sprzedawców jest fałszywa. Pieprzą co im slina na język przyniesie - w końcu klient i tak tego nie sprawdzi (a wyjdą na znawców tematu, co szczerze "grają z klientem w otwarte karty").
Producenci Niemieccy wkładów różni to np: HARTKKERAMIK, SUEDKERAMIK, PLEWA, ERLUS, OSMOSE itd.

----------


## Vafel

Mi właśnie sprzedawca powiedział, że w kominie systemowym najważniejsza jest ta rura ceramiczna. I w kominach Schiedla Rondo Plus ta rura jest najwyższej jakości (nawet wymienił symbol, ale nie pamiętam jaki), a np. w Rondo (bez plus), lub kominach innych producentów (on konkretnie mowił o Leierze i IBF) są rury nieco mniej wytrzymałe.

Pytanie tylko, co to znaczy mniej wytrzymałe. Jeśli Schiedel wytrzyma 80 lat, a IBF 60 lat to wolę IBF. Ale jeśli Schiedel 50 lat, a IBF 30 lat, to wolę dopłacić do Schielda i mieć spokój.

Co do cen, to najlepsza oferta na Schiedla jaką dostałem (komin fi20 + kanał wentylacyjny - 6 m) była o 800 zł droższa od oferty na taki sam komin tylko IBF.

----------


## martek1981

Jakiego Shiedla wybrać do kotła na pelety i do kominka?

----------


## marjucha

> Jakiego Shiedla wybrać do kotła na pelety i do kominka?


Ja do oby dwóch na dzień dzisiejszy wybrałbym Rondo Plus.
U siebie da pieca na ekogroszek wybrałem Rondo Plus a do kominka Rondo.
Jednakże po postawieniu kominów wiem, że Rondo Plus łatwiej się stawia, bo pustaki są lżejsze i łatwiej nimi manewrować, a wkład ceramiczny bardzo fajnie wchodzi w tunel z wełny mineralnej.
Gdybym jeszcze raz budował, to stawiałbym kominy z cegły + ewentualnie wkład, bo kominy systemowe takie jakieś mało stabilne mi się wydają

Pozdrawiam

----------


## martek1981

A na jakiej wysokości zrobić wlot spalin do komina z kominka? Czy dawać trójnik 45 czy 90 stopni?

----------


## Martinezio

Ja u siebie zamontowałem 2 kominy systemowe Leier-a fi 200. Popełniłem tylko 1 błąd - pierwszy pustak miał być zalany betonem, a ja tego nie zrobiłem i musiałem dokupić 2 szamoty + wełnę.
Generalnie jestem zadowolony z wyboru, bo nie wyszło drogo (trochę ponad 4 tys.), a kominy są równe i co najważniejsze mają dobry ciąg (na razie sprawdzane na rękę, oraz na kozie, bo nie mam kotła jeszcze).

Odnośnie wlotów na kominek oraz piec, to na kominek lepiej zrobić w miarę wysoko - w ok. 2m od posadzki, natomiast do kotła centralnego to trzeba dokładnie przemyśleć wybór w porównaniu z wybranym kotłem - każdy ma inaczej, ale generalnie lepiej wyżej, jak niżej. Ja mam wlot b. nisko (przez ten niezalany 1 pustak) i mam bardzo mocno ograniczone pole wyboru kotła  :sad:  bo większość producentów robi wyloty z tyłu, lub z góry, a mało który z boku.

----------


## Vafel

Dołączam się do pytania: czy do kotła węglowego (na ekogroszek) warto zainstalować w kominie (Schiedel Rondo Plus) trójnik pod kątem 45 stopni zamiast 90 stopni?

Mój komin będzie trochę niski i wszystko, co może poprawić ciąg jest mile widziane, więc jeśli takie podejście 45 stopni byłoby lepsze niż 90 stopni, to byłbym skłonny do niego dopłacić.

----------


## angelb

Zdecydowałam się już na kominy-będą systemowe  Schidel: kotłownia Avant12+5-parter 3 *wentylacja a na poddaszu dochodzą jeszcze 2 wentylacje,kominek-Rondo20+5 i 3 *wentylacja

Och tylko te ceny,dlaczego są takie drogie  :Evil:  
Utargowałam upust 18 % od cenn katalogowych brutto

----------


## M & M  KOMARZEWO

> a jaki komin systemowy do pieca na drewno tzw "holzgaz"
> ktos doradzi ??
> bo już nie wiem a trzeba wybrac


Witam. Ja posiadam piec na HOLZGAZ już 6 lat , który to kocioł jest podłączony do przewodu dymowego komina z cegły po starym węglowym piecu, bez żadnego wkładu i na razie jest ok. Teraz buduje nowy Dom i i zastanawiam się z czego postawić 2 kominy? Chyba jednak z cegły.

----------


## mirma

> Witam. Ja posiadam piec na HOLZGAZ już 6 lat , który to kocioł jest podłączony do przewodu dymowego komina z cegły po starym węglowym piecu, bez żadnego wkładu i na razie jest ok. Teraz buduje nowy Dom i i zastanawiam się z czego postawić 2 kominy? Chyba jednak z cegły.


A jak masz / planujesz go wykończyć. Czy będziesz dawał klinkier?
Niektórzy piszą że może mieć to znaczenie jeśli się nie daje wkładu.

----------


## rad1de

polecam www.jawar.com.pl

----------


## Wirecki

> polecam www.jawar.com.pl


 ????????????
Polecasz.... , bo:
1. tanio,
2. dobrze,
3. sprawdzone,
4. twój sklep, a link to reklama?

----------


## rad1de

najtaniej w polsce według gazety instalator polski 
dobre bo sprawdzone

----------


## edde

> najtaniej w polsce według gazety instalator polski 
> dobre bo sprawdzone


uwierzyłbym gdybyś jeszcze niedawno tego jawara czy jawaru nie miał w podpisie...  :Roll:  [/code]

----------


## nitubaga

Witam   :smile: 

to i ja mam pytanie....

w projekcie mojego domu mam tak....

_alternatywny komin murowany

z cegły pełnej klasy 15 na zaprawie cementowo-wapiennej marki 5MPa, rapowany od środka, wykończenie zewnętrze ściany - ognioodporną płytką GKF o odporności 60 min._

czy ktoś może mi powiedzieć o jakiś płytkach tu mowa?

komin zarapowany od środka na pewno nie jest... ale oki... natomiast z zewnątrz komina... czyli na klatce schodowej domu mam cegłę i tynk... żadnej płyty ognioodpornej...

czy Wy tez izolujecie kominy?


czy ktoś mi powie czy tak może zostać mimo niezgodności z projektem...?
_________________

----------


## KaMaL

> A na jakiej wysokości zrobić wlot spalin do komina z kominka? Czy dawać trójnik 45 czy 90 stopni?


Moj majster mowi ze 45 st jest lepszy bo sa mniejsze opory powietrza.

U nas i do kominka i do kotła beda systemowe, tylko na firme nie mozemy sie zdecydowac, a czas goni.

pzdr
K

----------


## martek1981

A ja wziąłem jednak 90 stopni. Chciałem zamówić 45 ale w sumie handlowiec przekonał mnie, że to nie ma sensu bo po wyjściu z kominka dam kolanko i wyjdzie na to samo, a bedzie taniej bo w systemie, który kupowałem nie było możliwości zamiany tylko musiałbym po prostu dopłacić i wtedy miałbym dwa trójniki  :Confused:  
O ciąg sie nie martwie bo komin fi 200, 8,66 m  wysokości  :Wink2:

----------


## marjucha

> A ja wziąłem jednak 90 stopni. *Chciałem zamówić 45 ale w sumie handlowiec przekonał mnie, że to nie ma sensu* bo po wyjściu z kominka dam kolanko i wyjdzie na to samo, a bedzie taniej bo w systemie, który kupowałem nie było możliwości zamiany tylko musiałbym po prostu dopłacić i wtedy miałbym dwa trójniki  
> O ciąg sie nie martwie bo komin fi 200, 8,66 m  wysokości


A jednak ma.
Więcej znajdziesz w wątku o kominkach  :Wink2:

----------


## edde

tak, po trójniku 45st znacznie lepiej kondesat wszelki spływa do kotła/kominka, zamiast do odstojnika na dole komina, niż przy trójniku 90st...

----------


## Akrimka

A ja mysle o kominie do kotła na "wszytko" z kształtek ceramicznych fi 160mm lub 140mm nie poamietam dokałdnie,  na zewnwąrz chyba 20x20 i na parterze obmurowane cegłą na "6" czyli na stojaco. Na podaszu komin obmurowany jest już normalnie 12cm cegła. Mój ojciec tak ma i zadnego problemy jak do teraz a komin ma już z 15lat z czego 11 konkretnego uzytkowania. 
Do kominka musi być fi200mm zeby był ciąg to słyszałem od fachowców od kominków.
Musze przeliczyć jak to cenowo wyjdzie.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## angelb

Nie wiem gdzie zapytac to pytam tutaj-komin systemowy muszę obmurować-no właśnie jaką grubością pustaczka robiliście-ja myślałam o pustaczku 8 cm czy tak jest ok?

----------


## Martinezio

Ja u siebie w ogóle nie obmurowywałem - komin systemowy już jest wyposażony w pustaki keramzytowe, więc po co jeszcze pogrubiać ścianę?

Chyba, że masz sam wkład ceramiczny, ale w takim przypadku nie można mówić o kominie systemowym  :wink:

----------


## angelb

mam caly komin systemowy-chodzi mi o obmurowanie go na poddaszu

----------


## salmon969

ja co prawda obmurowywać nie chcę ale przykleić płytkę klinkierową na keramzyt emitującą cegłę do niego . Jak to zrobić?

----------


## Mały Mariusz

Czy ktoś budował komin systemowy z tej firmy ? 
http://www.kom-went.wroclaw.pl/

----------

> ja co prawda obmurowywać nie chcę ale przykleić płytkę klinkierową na keramzyt emitującą cegłę do niego . Jak to zrobić?


bierze sie urobiony w wiadrze klej, smaruje płytke i podłoże /obudowe komina/, przykłada i dociska ...
resztki kleju ściaga sie palcem, a palec wyciera o kant wiadra /albo spodnie - do wyboru/ ...

----------


## mjakob

> Czy ktoś budował komin systemowy z tej firmy ? 
> http://www.kom-went.wroclaw.pl/


Ja mam go do kominka + wentylacje. Wersja z pełnym ociepleniem. Na razie jestem na etapie ścian parteru, więc o użytkowaniu nic nie mogę powiedzieć. Ale jak na razie składa się bez problemu i wygląda solidnie. Jedyne, co mi się trochę nie spodobało to ocieplenie, bo nie składa się go na żadną zakładkę.
Ciekawostka jest taka, że pustak ma 0,25cm wys. a nie jak inne 0,33.

----------


## Mały Mariusz

dzieki za odpisanie   :big grin:  
czyli ocieplenie nie jest najmocniejsza strona tegoz komina , a ciekawe skad ta różnica w wysokości pustaków   :ohmy:  , dzwoniłem do przedstawiciela i niestety nie może do mnie podiechac żeby ustalić szczegóły.
W innym miejscu proponowali mi komin firmy Sawiccy ale niestety nie moge ich znaleść w necie   :sad:  
pozdr

----------


## Martinezio

> a ciekawe skad ta różnica w wysokości pustaków


Każdy producent ma swoje patenty na wysokość pustaków. Zapewne kwestia jakichś tam ichnych obliczeń  :wink:  Warto też policzyć ile szt. kompletów pustak-kształtka-izolacja wejdzie na komin, aby policzyć sobie koszt komina dla systemu, który się wybrało i skorelować go z innym systemem.

----------


## Akrimka

> Napisał salmon969
> 
> ja co prawda obmurowywać nie chcę ale przykleić płytkę klinkierową na keramzyt emitującą cegłę do niego . Jak to zrobić?
> 
> 
> bierze sie urobiony w wiadrze klej, smaruje płytke i podłoże /obudowe komina/, przykłada i dociska ...
> resztki kleju ściaga sie palcem, a palec wyciera o kant wiadra /albo spodnie - do wyboru/ ...


A fuga..  Czy miałeś na myśli fugowanie klejem za pomocą palca.. :smile: 
Ja mam całe spodnie już brudne od tego klejnia, ale za to wiadro czyste.

Tez chciałem obmurować cegła klinkierowa, ale chyba płyteczkami wyjdzie taniej.. bo sam sobie zrobię :smile:

----------


## mjakob

> dzieki za odpisanie   
> czyli ocieplenie nie jest najmocniejsza strona tegoz komina , a ciekawe skad ta różnica w wysokości pustaków   , dzwoniłem do przedstawiciela i niestety nie może do mnie podiechac żeby ustalić szczegóły.
> W innym miejscu proponowali mi komin firmy Sawiccy ale niestety nie moge ich znaleść w necie   
> pozdr


Różnica w wysokości to małe piwo wydaje mi się, trochę więcej składania. Ja akurat miałem komin 7,33m w projekcie no i musiałem się dopasować.

----------


## angelb

Witam i mam pytanie do Was o obmurowanie cegłą klinkierową częsci komina wystającego ponad połać dachu.Komin systemowy Schiedel.Majster radzi,zebysmy juz od stropu obmurowali pustaczkiem 8 cm do więzby a dalej cegła klinkierowa(cegła klinkierowa wkoło pustaczka Schiedel)Ja jednak nie chcialabym tego komina tak pogrubiac poniewaz znajduje on sie w pokoju na poddaszu i nie chce przez to obmurowanie pomniejszac sobie pokoju wiec myslalam czy  nie bedzie dobrym rozwiazaniem postawienie komina po wiezby na to taki betonowa nakladkę i dalej juz tylko cegla klinkierowa ponad polac dachu(bez pustakow Schiedel tylko w srodku sama kamionka)?Jak rozwiazaliscie to u siebie-czy mogę prosic o jakies fotki?

----------


## martek1981

:big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   To mamy chyba tych samych majstrów. Mój też chciał obmurowywać, żeby mieć na czym klinkier murować. Mówi, że jakoś nie wierzy tej płycie wspornikowej  :Wink2:  Na kilku budowach nawet tak już robił, ale ja też nie chciałem dać się przekonać na obmurowanie. Poszedłem z nim na budowe sąsiada i pokazałem jak to powinno wyglądać. Zobaczył i uwierzył (człowiek małej wiary  :Wink2:  )
Ponad płytą wspornikową dawaj dalej pustaki schiedla i je obmuruj klinkierem - tak bedzie lepiej.
Gdzieś w Googlach jest schemat wykonania takiej płyty  :Wink2:

----------


## Martinezio

Schemat można znaleźć na stronie f-my Leier - wystarczy pobrać instrukcję montażu któregoś z systemów kominowych i tam jest instrukcja, jak zrobić komin z płytą pod obmurówkę. Te systemy są komplementarne, więc nie powinno być żadnej różnicy, które pustaki się stawia  :wink:  Różnice mogły by być, gdyby użyć instrukcji montażu kratek osłonowych Shiedla do kominów Leiera, czy vice wersja.

PS: tak sobie przejrzałem ofertę Schedla na ich www i tam też jest rysunek, jak zrobić komin Rondo Plus z płytą pod klinkier  :wink:

----------


## TINEK

Pokój zmniejszy się o 8 cm, to tak dużo.
Mój majster chciał wylewać płytę pod dachem i na tym murować klinkier, jakoś mnie ta konstrukcja nie przekonała i zapytałem, czy nie lepiej i łatwiej byłoby pociągnąć cegłą na "sztrorc" od stropu i na tym dalej klinkier. Majster powiedział, że to solidniejsza konstrukcja, ale inwestorzy tak nie chcą bo pokój się zmniejsza -  kazałem zmniejszyć pokój   :big grin:  
Czy nie wydaje Wam się, iż zwłaszcza, gdy kominy są systemowe, delikatne stawianie takiego klocka (bez skojarzeń) jest to konstrukcja mało stabilna.
pozdrawiam
TINEK

----------


## Martinezio

Ja tam uważam, że konstrukcja takiego komina jest b. stabilna - mam u siebie 2 kominy z przewodem wentylacyjnym (w przekroju prostokątne) - oba maja po 8m wysokości i jakoś nie mam z nimi problemów. Trzeci komin musiałem skrócić, bo wykonałem go z pustaków wentylacyjnych LK-2 (dwuprzewodowe), które faktycznie nie dają stabilnej konstrukcji - brakuje w nich możliwości montażu zbrojenia. Natomiast kominy dymowo-spalinowe mają specjalne dodatkowe otwory na zbrojenie, przez co konstrukcja jest b. mocna  :smile:

----------


## marjucha

> Pokój zmniejszy się o 8 cm, to tak dużo.
> Mój majster chciał wylewać płytę pod dachem i na tym murować klinkier, jakoś mnie ta konstrukcja nie przekonała i zapytałem, czy nie lepiej i łatwiej byłoby pociągnąć cegłą na "sztrorc" od stropu i na tym dalej klinkier. Majster powiedział, że to solidniejsza konstrukcja, ale inwestorzy tak nie chcą bo pokój się zmniejsza -  kazałem zmniejszyć pokój   
> Czy nie wydaje Wam się, iż zwłaszcza, gdy kominy są systemowe, delikatne stawianie takiego klocka (bez skojarzeń) jest to konstrukcja mało stabilna.
> pozdrawiam
> TINEK


Mam z płytą wspornikową pod klinkier i na dzień dzisiejszy zrobiłbym z obmurówką od stropu.
Wolałbym ciut mniejszy pokój, ale stabilniejszy komin.

Pozdrawiam  :big grin:

----------


## TINEK

Nie twierdzę, iż rozwiązanie z płytą jest złe, w mojej ocenie jest po prostu tzw. "nie dające mi spokojności"   :big grin:  
Przedstawiłem swój punkt widzenia
pozdrawiam
TINEK

----------


## martek1981

> Mam z płytą wspornikową pod klinkier i na dzień dzisiejszy zrobiłbym z obmurówką od stropu.
> Wolałbym ciut mniejszy pokój, ale stabilniejszy komin.
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Ale są jakieś problemy z tą stabilnością? Buja się na wietrze  :Wink2:   Czy tylko tak dla spokojności ducha byś obmurował?
Teraz mam lekkie wątpliwości, a sam przekonywałem majstra do płyty  :big grin:

----------


## marjucha

> Napisał marjucha
> 
>  Mam z płytą wspornikową pod klinkier i na dzień dzisiejszy zrobiłbym z obmurówką od stropu.
> Wolałbym ciut mniejszy pokój, ale stabilniejszy komin.
> 
> Pozdrawiam 
> 
> 
> Ale są jakieś problemy z tą stabilnością? Buja się na wietrze   Czy tylko tak dla spokojności ducha byś obmurował?
> Teraz mam lekkie wątpliwości, a sam przekonywałem majstra do płyty


Powiedzmy, że dla niespokojności ducha  :Wink2:

----------


## przygodziak

mam taki problem nie wiem co zrobic czytałem juz wiele postów, musze kupic dwa systemy jutro i stawiac je koło siebie, jeden system na piec na eko groszek w kotłowni,a drugi na kominek, i pytam jak ma do tego pieca byc doprowadzone powietrze?w tych systemach sa jakies do doprowadzania powietrza rzeczy, i czy ma sens stawiac dwa systemy obok siebie? zalezy mi na czasie i nie moge na zamowinei zamowic z podwojnym wyciagiem

----------


## martek1981

Jeżeli planujesz kocioł na groszek to zrób sobie wentylacje nawiewno-wywiewną w kotłowni. Jeden otwór w ścianie zewnętrznej przy podłodze na przeciwko kotła, a drugi w kanale wentylacyjnym komina systemowego pod sufitem.



> czy ma sens stawiac dwa systemy obok siebie?


Ja bym zapytał czy jest sens stawiać kominek obok kotła na groszek?  :Wink2:  Żart  :big grin:  
Jasne, że jest sens skoro czas Cie goni i nie możesz postawić dwuciągowego to chyba nie masz innego wyścia?

----------


## przygodziak

i co jak zrobie nawiewno wywiewno to powietrze samo mbedzie sie dostawac bo włacze wentylator np? a jeszcze czy w murowanym kominie buduje sie kanały wentlaycjne czy wentylacja działa poprzez pustke w kominie?bo mi ktos przestraszył i zapytał jak bedzie dochodzic powierzem do pieca wiec nie wiedziałem myslałem ze musi byc jakas druga rura doprowadzona,a tez zart to prawdziwy zart :smile:  czy cos nie okej? mam w projekcie z jednej strony kominek a z drugiej piec wiec musze koło siebie stawiac? tylko nie wiem jak do nich pustak wentylacyjny dostawic by mi drzwiczek rewizyjnych nie zasłonił a całosc była prostokatna w miarę

----------


## przygodziak

a jeszcze jedno :smile:  jaki przekroj powinien byc do pieca do 20 kw? bo do kominka to 20 biore i do pieca chyba tez?i co to obok siebie moge stawiac bez odstepu dwa systemy?dzis musze kupic ogolnie sie zestresowałem tym bo nie wiem czy wkładac rure i budowac komin czy jak i jestem w rozterce bo przeczytałem tyle ale nic mnie nie upewniło

----------


## przygodziak

nie wiem chyba jednak bede murował komin i włoze  kamionke bolesławca co o tym mysliscie? a ci co maja piec ena eko groszek co maja w kominie?

----------


## Akrimka

Ja kupiłem Leyer, fi200 do kominka,  izolowany z wentylacją, z wyczystkami itp 2380zł za 7mb, oraz fi 160 do kotłowni tak samo tylko 6.5m kosztował 2000zł.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## bm_mi

czy można obudować wkłady ceramiczne kominowe, np porothermem 11.5?
tzn między wkładem ceramicznym a porothermem 11.5 - wełna mineralna.
i tyle.
niech ktoś poradzi...

----------


## salatar

kup komin gotowy - przynajmniej bedzie do siebie wszytko pasowało 
ja kupiłem 2 kominy 8 metrów po 2500

----------


## Adam N

ja już też po kupnie - dwa kominy; Rondo Plus - kominek; Avant Economic - do kotła; obydwa Schiedel; moja ekipa jak się dowiedziala że ta firma to stwierdzili że dobry wybór mimo że ceny wysokie, ale zastanawiałem sie nad czeskimi kominami, które zdaniem mojej ekipy nie mają wełny w środku i stąd różnica a Leier - już przy wyborze materiału na ściany (jest Porotherm) ostro mnie namawiali że wszystko tylko nie Leier ...
choć z drugiej strony znajomy budował i nie narzeka więc gdzie dwóch Polaków tam trzy opinie ..  :ohmy:

----------


## Wirecki

> kup komin gotowy - przynajmniej bedzie do siebie wszytko pasowało


 Dziwna ta teoria trochę... możesz ją rozwinąć? A w murowanych "coś" nie pasuje? 




> moja ekipa jak się dowiedziala że ta firma to stwierdzili że dobry wybór mimo że ceny wysokie


 bo tak jest najprościej. Niech inwestor wyłoży kasę, a oni poskładają klocki. Widzę, że nie masz kierbuda, niedobrze... niedobrze... Mam nadzieję, że masz przynajmniej czas na czytanie forum i ... własne zdanie...

----------


## salatar

> Napisał salatar
> 
> kup komin gotowy - przynajmniej bedzie do siebie wszytko pasowało
> 
> 
>  Dziwna ta teoria trochę... możesz ją rozwinąć? A w murowanych "coś" nie pasuje? 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


chodzi mi o to ze zamiast samemu kombinować i kupowac elementy wszytskie osobno (wkład, specjalne ocieplenie ) i okładać to pustakiem który jest na działówki ..........................

wyjdzie drożej chyba - napewno niekoniecznie lepiej  :smile: 

je jestem na etapie zalewnia stropu (tzn II strop bo nad grazem mam zalany w zeszłym tygodniu, jest niżej od tego nad domem) i powiem wam ze po tym miesiącu od poczatku budowy  - mam jedną opinie 
CO BYM NIE KUPIŁ NA ŚCIANY (MAX, CEGŁA POROTHERM CZY NAWET ZWYŁY "HASIOK" ) TO DOM I TAK MNIE PRZEżJĘ  :smile: 

WIEC JUZ CHYBA WYLUZOWAŁEM Z TOWAREM Z GÓRNEJ PÓŁKI  :smile:  
PÓŁKA ŚERNIA - CENOWO I JAKOŚCIOWO  :smile: )

NA 150% WYSTRACZY  :smile:

----------


## dariuszn7

Może ktoś coś powiedzieć na temat kominów z allegro dobrykomin ma to ktoś opinie na allegro to prawie same pozytywy cena bardzo atrakcyjna na 7 metrowym kominie z wentylacjami taniej o 600 od leiera i 1700 od schiedla, ale chciałbym poznać opinie kogoś kto ma ten komin z góry dziękuję za odpowiedź

----------


## andrzej100

> czy można obudować wkłady ceramiczne kominowe, np porothermem 11.5?
> tzn między wkładem ceramicznym a porothermem 11.5 - wełna mineralna.
> i tyle.
> niech ktoś poradzi...


 ...gdy kupowalem swoje kominy to koszt tych oslonowych pustakow byl znikomy (10- 15zl za sztuke -2004r) a glowny to tej rury ceramicznej. Wynika z tego, ze nie ma co kombinowac, tylko zalozyc systemowe.,aczkolwiek wydaje mi sie, ze mozna zastosowac te ceramiczne pustaki, tyle, ze nie wiem jak ze stabilnoscia powyzej podparcia od scian.

----------


## renwre

Witam, mi kominy tez zganiaja sen z powiek  :Confused:  
mam juz zamowione ale tak z ciekawosci musze zapytac czy nie przeplace. Firma Leiher, 2 kominy Fi 20 z wentylacja(jeden 10m a drugi 9 m dlugosci) i do tego jeden Fi 14 (10m). 
Najpierw zaspiewali 12tys ale chyba jelenia szukali  :Evil:  
Ostatecznie zeszli po dlugich negocjacjach na 9,5 tys. Ja nadal jestem w szoku ze to az tyle kasy  :ohmy:  Ale nie za bardzo sie na tym znam.
A co Wy na ten temat sadzicie?

pozdro

----------


## Wujor

> Witam, mi kominy tez zganiaja sen z powiek  
> mam juz zamowione ale tak z ciekawosci musze zapytac czy nie przeplace. Firma Leiher, 2 kominy Fi 20 z wentylacja(jeden 10m a drugi 9 m dlugosci) i do tego jeden Fi 14 (10m). 
> Najpierw zaspiewali 12tys ale chyba jelenia szukali  
> Ostatecznie zeszli po dlugich negocjacjach na 9,5 tys. Ja nadal jestem w szoku ze to az tyle kasy  Ale nie za bardzo sie na tym znam.
> A co Wy na ten temat sadzicie?
> 
> pozdro


Leiher? 
Jeżeli to był natomiast Leier to cena jak najbardziej OK, tyle ta "przyjemność" kosztuje.

----------


## edde

> Witam, mi kominy tez zganiaja sen z powiek  
> mam juz zamowione ale tak z ciekawosci musze zapytac czy nie przeplace. Firma Leiher, 2 kominy Fi 20 z wentylacja(jeden 10m a drugi 9 m dlugosci) i do tego jeden Fi 14 (10m). 
> Najpierw zaspiewali 12tys ale chyba jelenia szukali  
> Ostatecznie zeszli po dlugich negocjacjach na 9,5 tys. Ja nadal jestem w szoku ze to az tyle kasy  Ale nie za bardzo sie na tym znam.
> A co Wy na ten temat sadzicie?
> 
> pozdro


za swoje trzy kominy (ocieplony wełną fi200 z dodatkowym kan.went. + 2x kanał went +  ocieplony wełną fi200 z dodatkowym kan.went.) wysokości 11mb wszystkie zapłaciłem coś ok. 6 tys., tyle że nie miały napisu Leier, ale jakościowo od szwagra oryginalLeier bardzo mało się różnią, na pewno nie na tyle żeby prawie dwa razy tyle za nie płacić

----------


## martinez44

> Napisał renwre
> 
> Witam, mi kominy tez zganiaja sen z powiek  
> mam juz zamowione ale tak z ciekawosci musze zapytac czy nie przeplace. Firma Leiher, 2 kominy Fi 20 z wentylacja(jeden 10m a drugi 9 m dlugosci) i do tego jeden Fi 14 (10m). 
> Najpierw zaspiewali 12tys ale chyba jelenia szukali  
> Ostatecznie zeszli po dlugich negocjacjach na 9,5 tys. Ja nadal jestem w szoku ze to az tyle kasy  Ale nie za bardzo sie na tym znam.
> A co Wy na ten temat sadzicie?
> 
> pozdro
> ...


Strasznie drogo. Wejdź sobie na stronę Leiera - tam jest cennik. Jak za takie kominy 9 klocków to zdzierstwo (za schiedla to bym jeszcze przebolał, chociaż też chyba nie). Za betoniak, trochę izolacji  i trochę rur ceramicznych 9 tysięcy ???.
Wejdź sobie na www.effe2.pl 
to się dowiesz jak możesz wykonać kominy za normalną cenę. Cała Francja i Włochy tak budują kominy - tam drogie wynalazki się schiedla, plewy i reszty się nie przyjęła.

----------


## Igrek

> Witam, mi kominy tez zganiaja sen z powiek  
> mam juz zamowione ale tak z ciekawosci musze zapytac czy nie przeplace. Firma Leiher, 2 kominy Fi 20 z wentylacja(jeden 10m a drugi 9 m dlugosci) i do tego jeden Fi 14 (10m). 
> Najpierw zaspiewali 12tys ale chyba jelenia szukali  
> Ostatecznie zeszli po dlugich negocjacjach na 9,5 tys. Ja nadal jestem w szoku ze to az tyle kasy  Ale nie za bardzo sie na tym znam.
> A co Wy na ten temat sadzicie?
> 
> pozdro


w zeszłym roku w sierpniu dokładnie kupiłem 2 takie leiery tylko krótkie - oba po 7m (fi200 z went i fi140) zapłaciłem 4480 - kupiłem w sklepie internetowym sir-dub - transport chyba był w cenie - przywoził to kurier na paletach

----------


## edde

> ....
> Wejdź sobie na www.effe2.pl 
> to się dowiesz jak możesz wykonać kominy za normalną cenę. Cała Francja i Włochy tak budują kominy - tam drogie wynalazki się schiedla, plewy i reszty się nie przyjęła.


tyle ze ten komin to sam pustak ceramiczny, 3cm ceramiki (komorowo) wydaje się być słabym izolatorem ciepła, ok jeżeli się ma ochotę na kawałek gorącej ściany ale w większości przypadków to jednak efekt niepożądany...

----------


## Martinezio

> w zeszłym roku w sierpniu dokładnie kupiłem 2 takie leiery tylko krótkie - oba po 7m (fi200 z went i fi140) zapłaciłem 4480 - kupiłem w sklepie internetowym sir-dub - transport chyba był w cenie - przywoził to kurier na paletach


Ten sklep to Sir-Bud  :Lol:  d^_^b 
Ja się też w nim zaopatrywałem i cena za 2x8mb komina Leier fi200 z wentylacją wyszła ok. 4800...

----------


## renwre

Dzieki za odpowiedzi!

Czyli biorac pod uwage dlugosc moich kominow i ilosc to raczej nie przeplacilam. Znalazlam strone internetowa na ktorej za te same kominy bym zaplacila ok 8400 ale tam kazali najpierw zaplacic a potem czekac na wykonanie komina i otrzymanie ich kurierem. Wolalam nie ryzykowac i wybrac regionalny sklad budowlany.

Dzieki jeszcze raz
Pozdro
renwre

----------


## Sedah

Czy kominy typu Leier Turbo nadaja sie tylko dla piecow gazowych z zamknieta komora spalania? Sa kominy uniwersalne typu wegiel/olej/gaz (40-600 stopni), ale chyba tylko na otwarta komore spalania. Czy jest jakis komin na gaz z zamknieta komora spalania (np. wczesniej wymieniony Leier Turbo), ale nadajacy sie takze na ekogroszek?

----------


## Adam N

> Napisał salatar
> 
> kup komin gotowy - przynajmniej bedzie do siebie wszytko pasowało
> 
> 
>  Dziwna ta teoria trochę... możesz ją rozwinąć? A w murowanych "coś" nie pasuje? 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hm, ale to chyba nie jest tak że kierbud ma słuzyć do tego żeby nic nie kupować? Wszyscy moi znajomi budujący się kupowali kominy - kwestia tylko u kogo i jaki system i wszystkim odradzano murowanie. Powody różne ale na forum też nie widze jednomyślności co do odradzania kominów. 
Akurat odnośne ekipy - to jestem zadowolony, bo mi wiele podpowiedzeli co i jak taniej zrobić; być może nie przy wszystkim.. ale to dopiero pierwszy dom ... a kolejnych mam nadzieję nie będzie bo ten pierwszy mnie wykańcza  
Pozdrawiam

----------


## martin_inter

A co możecie powiedzieć o systemach kominowych firmy PLEWA podobno jakością i obsługą techniczną w niczym nie ustępują firmie schiedel  a są od nich TAŃSI.

----------


## lukasov

Witam,
w kotłowni mam komin postawiony z samych pustaków systemowych bez wkładu. Zrobiłem tak ponieważ nie byłem pewny jaki piec wykorzystam. Teraz większość rzeczy przemawia za ekogroszkiem/pellets/drewnem. Co zastosować jako wkład?

----------


## Martinezio

Rura ceramiczna - zwłaszcza przy grochu. Z grochu chyba są najbardziej agresywne spaliny. Zastanawiam się tylko, jak tę rurę obstalujesz w tej chwili...  :Roll: 
No, ale to już nie moje zmartwienie  :wink:

----------


## lukasov

a pellet i drewno?

----------


## martin_inter

Proponuję rurę ceramiczną glazurowaną od środka firmy PLEWA, z tego co wybadałem jest używana do systemów uniwersalnych (gaz, olej, ekogrosze, pelety...)
Ale w przypadku wymurowanych już pustaków systemowych jest problem z usadownieniem w nich rur ceramicznych.

----------


## Ewa1544

Jestem na etapie wyboru kominów; właściwie co do jednego to już podjęłam decyzje (Schiedel rondo plus do kominka), jednak prosiłabym o pomoc jaki komin powinnam wybrać żeby był odpowiedni dla kotła gazowego kondensacyjnego z zamknietą komorą spalania? Czy Schiedel Multi będzie ok?

----------


## Belding

> Jestem na etapie wyboru kominów; właściwie co do jednego to już podjęłam decyzje (Schiedel rondo plus do kominka), jednak prosiłabym o pomoc jaki komin powinnam wybrać żeby był odpowiedni dla kotła gazowego kondensacyjnego z zamknietą komorą spalania? Czy Schiedel Multi będzie ok?


Jeżeli już to Schiedel Avant do kotłów kondensacyjnych.

----------


## popiz

Podjąłem decyzję-kominy będą murowane a do tego kwasówka w środek, czy tą kwasówkę obłożyc dodatkowo wełną? Mój znajomy mam komin murowany bez żadnych wkładów kwasówek itd, pali od 3 lat ekogroszkiem, komin dymowy 24x24cm z cegły pełnej i jeszcze go ani razu nie czyścił przez te 3 lata. Widzicie w tym jakieś wady no poza tym nieczyszczeniem komina  :big grin:   ?

----------


## Gibi75

Witam. Niezly metlik mam teraz w glowie przeczytawszy te wszystkie posty  :smile: 

Zastanawiam sie nad kupnem polskich kominow firmy Konekt z Bialegostoku. Maja w ofercie kominy do mialu, wegla, ekogroszku... Klasa ceramiki kominowej to A1N1. Firma ma niby tradycje 20 letnia ale nikt o nich nie slyszal i nie mowi, gwarancje daja na 30 lat. Cena jest naprawde konkurencyjna. 

Tutaj jest link na Allegro:
http://aukcja.onet.pl/show_item.php?item=957105174

Powiedzcie czy cokolwiek slyszeliscie dobrego czy zlego o tych kominach. 

Dodam jeszcze ze potrzebuje kominy do ekogroszku, mialu a drugi do kominka mniej wiecej musze sie zmiescic max w 5000.
pozdrawiam

----------


## martinez44

Jak się zapali sadza w kominie kolegi to będzie niezłe widowisko. 
Miej kamerę w pogotowiu. Może być z 3-4cm sadzy na ścianach komina.

Przy pierwszym pożarze sadzy powłoka pasywacyjna rury stalowej zostanie zniszczona i twoje rury będą bardzo nieodporne na kwasy. Lepiej nie dawaj izolacji - zbędny wydatek.
Kolega ma szczęście, że ma wyjątkowo suche warunki w kominie. Ty możesz go nie mieć (inny kocioł) i będziesz miał piękne czarne smołowe plamy na ścianie.
Lubisz ryzyko, zrób ja kolega.
Z drugiej stony "no risk no fun"....





> Podjąłem decyzję-kominy będą murowane a do tego kwasówka w środek, czy tą kwasówkę obłożyc dodatkowo wełną? Mój znajomy mam komin murowany bez żadnych wkładów kwasówek itd, pali od 3 lat ekogroszkiem, komin dymowy 24x24cm z cegły pełnej i jeszcze go ani razu nie czyścił przez te 3 lata. Widzicie w tym jakieś wady no poza tym nieczyszczeniem komina   ?

----------


## Gibi75

no widze ze forum wymarlo  :sad: 

czy nikt mi niczego nie podpowie apropo wczesniejszejszego mojego postu??

----------


## samm

Cena jest atrakcyjna ale oprócz tego o dużo za
mało informacji. Żadnych parametrów technicznych
ani atestów ani dopuszczeń na rynek polski, ani 
katalogu.
Jeżeli chcesz go kupić to podszkol się czytając na
stronach Schiedel, Leier,Jawar, Zapel itp. Chodzi o
informacje jakie oni potrafią o swoich kominach 
podawać i wtedy zaopatrzony w taką wiedzę możesz do nich
zadzwonić i się dokładnie wypytać o sprzedawane
przez nich produkty.
Ale Zapel powinien być w podobnej cenie.

----------


## fenix2

Witam,

Czy ktoś zna albo stosował kominy firmy Manex Trans ??
Ceramika w tych kominach jest niemiecka a produkowana w Czechach  P-D Refractories CZ a.s.
Również CJ Blok i kom-went mają ceramikę od nich. 

*
*

----------


## gkobe

Czy ktos oprocz martineza44 moze napisac cos o kominach  effe2 
Jak sie je uzytkuje??

----------


## jaro1009

Witam 

Dołączam się do pytania "gkobe" o kominy firmy effe 2, ale widzę że chyba nikt ich  nie instalował, zero odzewu

----------


## mirma

Ja mam postawione 2 kominy domus.
Niestety jeszcze ich nie użytkowałem.

----------


## jaro1009

MIRMA  Czy możesz napisać jakie jest wrażenie co do tych kominów?  Czy były jakieś problemy z ich stawianiem  i czym masz  otynkowane ?    

Czekam na odpowiedz i na wrażenia z użytkowania

----------


## fenix2

Ciekawe jak bardzo będzie się ten komin nagrzewał ma dość cienkie ścianki i brak izolacji?

----------


## mirma

Ja go jeszcze nie użytkuje, może przepalę w zimę i sprawdzą jak pracuje, się nagrzewa itd.
Komin nie ma izolacji ale ma w środku pustkę powietrzną.
Z tego co się dowiadywałem tych co go już mają to nie mieli zastrzeżeń(po 1,2 sezonach). 
MI Domus na chwilę obecną pasuje.  Chodzi mi o cenę i jego wymiary.
Kształtkę komina obmurowałem jeszcze cegłą 6 cm.  Może być z tym problem bo miejscami może dotykać zaprawa.
Można go też nie obmurowywać i zaciągnąć tynk z zatopioną siatką. Wtedy oddaje ciepło dodatkowo do pomieszczenia. Podobno to się sprawdza i nie pęka.
Górę komina mam otwartą a na podstawę komina dałem "skraplacz" by odprowadzić ewentualne wody opadowe.

----------


## EZS

nie wiem, czy nie powielam tego, o czym było wcześniej (pewnie tak, bo wszystko już było) ale wydaje mi się, ze najważniejsze, czym się pali. Znaczy do czego komin. Jezeli do super wydajnego pieca, z którego spaliny wychodzą o niższych temp i jeszcze się wychłodzą oddając ciepło kominowi - to będą problemy w postaci zacieków. A jeżeli do wszystkożernego kotła hajcowanego na maxa, to nawet dobrze, jak się komin nagrzeje, bo mniej ciepła ucieknie w świat a i tak spaliny są wystarczająco gorące, żeby wylecieć. Więc dla jednego dobry jeden komin, dla  drugiego - inny. Trzeba myśleć.

----------


## fenix2

No właśnie @mirma czym będziesz palić ? Kminek będzie ?

----------


## mirma

> No właśnie @mirma czym będziesz palić ? Kminek będzie ?


salon  kominek  oraz kotłownia piec

----------


## mirma

> nie wiem, czy nie powielam tego, o czym było wcześniej (pewnie tak, bo wszystko już było) ale wydaje mi się, ze najważniejsze, czym się pali. Znaczy do czego komin. Jezeli do super wydajnego pieca, z którego spaliny wychodzą o niższych temp i jeszcze się wychłodzą oddając ciepło kominowi - to będą problemy w postaci zacieków. A jeżeli do wszystkożernego kotła hajcowanego na maxa, to nawet dobrze, jak się komin nagrzeje, bo mniej ciepła ucieknie w świat a i tak spaliny są wystarczająco gorące, żeby wylecieć. Więc dla jednego dobry jeden komin, dla  drugiego - inny. Trzeba myśleć.


Poprawnie postawiony Domus nadaje się do obu przypadków.

----------


## EZS

> Poprawnie postawiony Domus nadaje się do obu przypadków.


bez izolacji między kamionką a pustakiem?
papier wszystko przyjmie ale życie swoje wie...

----------


## fenix2

> Napisał *mirma*  				 				Poprawnie postawiony Domus nadaje się do obu przypadków.
> 			
> 		
> 
> bez izolacji między kamionką a pustakiem?
> papier wszystko przyjmie ale życie swoje wie...


Dokładnie przy niskiej temp. spalin np. w kotle z podajnikiem może być problem ze skraplaniem. Proponuje ocieplić w miejscach takich jak strych i ponad połacią dachu.

----------


## mirma

> bez izolacji między kamionką a pustakiem?
> papier wszystko przyjmie ale życie swoje wie...


Czy widziałeś przekrój tego komina? W środku jest pusta przestrzeń i dlatego nie ma potrzeby izolowania go.

----------


## mirma

> Dokładnie przy niskiej temp. spalin np. w kotle z podajnikiem może być problem ze skraplaniem. Proponuje ocieplić w miejscach takich jak strych i ponad połacią dachu.


Ocieplenie nie zaszkodzi. Dodatkowo należy się zastanowić jak ma być wykończony ponad dachem. Najtańszy sposób to wełna +klej. Można wełnę pociągnąć od strychu.
Ja osobiście mam obmurowane klinkierem.

Co do problemów ze skraplaniem to ja mam komin postawiony na skraplaczu i te i inne problemy mnie nie dotyczą.

----------


## EZS

> Czy widziałeś przekrój tego komina? W środku jest pusta przestrzeń i dlatego nie ma potrzeby izolowania go.


w środku, znaczy między kamionką a pustakiem?
Każdy systemowy ma tam pustą przestrzeń, w którą właśnie ładuje się specjalną wełnę. W "lepszych" kominach wełna ta jest dostarczona w komplecie. 

A co do skroplin - każdy systemowy ma skraplacz na dole. ale ten syf też do pieca/kominka wpływa.

----------


## fenix2

> Co do problemów ze skraplaniem to ja mam komin postawiony na skraplaczu i te i inne problemy mnie nie dotyczą.


Skraplacz tylko odprowadza syf, a nie zapobiega jego powstaniu !

----------


## mirma

> w środku, znaczy między kamionką a pustakiem?
> Każdy systemowy ma tam pustą przestrzeń, w którą właśnie ładuje się specjalną wełnę. W "lepszych" kominach wełna ta jest dostarczona w komplecie. 
> 
> A co do skroplin - każdy systemowy ma skraplacz na dole. ale ten syf też do pieca/kominka wpływa.


System kominowy o którym pisałem ma całkiem inną budowę.  Wełna służy jedynie do wykończenia go. Może zapoznaj się z jego budową.

----------


## EZS

zapoznałam się
czyli on nie jest murowany a cały składany z kawałków. I w zasadzie na to tynk....  Hmmm wynalazek. Taki niby komin z cegły ale cieniutki... A jak się zaprawa wykruszy (ten kit)? A jak pęknie jeden element, to do rozbiórki? A poddasze? Trzeba odizolować od drewna wszelkiego. A co do przecieków skroplin to właśnie tu mogą być. 
Ciekawe, niech piszą ci, co go zakupią, jak się sprawdza. Tak za kilka lat będzie wiadomo  :wink:  Bo to, że na zachodzie czy Rumunii  się sprawdza (inny klimat) to nic nie znaczy. Jakby tak w Rosji, to rozumiem....

----------


## zielony bob

powitac wszystkich.
zaczne od tego, ze pokaze to cos co zwane kominem bylo przez ostatnie XX lat i teraz trzeba wymienic  :wink:  komin:


chcialbym zasiegnac waszego zdania, jakie rozwiazanie bylo by najlepsze. mianowicie ja widac komin trzeba wymienic, to nie ulega watpliwosci. planujemy maly remoncin calosci domu.
komin bedzie potrzebny do:
kominek na pietrze
piec w piwnicy
i to co mnie zastanawia to ciepla woda w lecie, myslalem o gazie, bo bedzie jej potrzeba troche wiecej niz na kompanie 4 osob, wiec podgrzewanie elektryczne raczej z miejsca odpadlo.
czy w tym przypadku bede potrzebowal kolejny otwor spalinowy jak i wentylacyjny, czy wystarczy jedynie kominowy.

podsumowujac:
kominek na pietrze i piec w piwnicy po jednym spalonowym i wentylacyjnym 
i co teraz z ta woda na gaz?

z gory dziekuje za wszelkie podpowiedzi  :smile: 
pozdrawiam

----------


## fenix2

Osobny przewód kominowy do każdego źródła ciepła (Jeżeli kominek, piec na paliwo stałe i piec na gaz to 3). Przewody wentylacyjne przy kominku i przy piecu czyli 2. Doprowadzenia powierza do pieca gazowego i do kominka. 
Czy opłaca ci się podgrzewać gazem tylko CUW latem to musisz sam policzyć.

----------


## zielony bob

> Osobny przewód kominowy do każdego źródła ciepła (Jeżeli kominek, piec na paliwo stałe i piec na gaz to 3). Przewody wentylacyjne przy kominku i przy piecu czyli 2. Doprowadzenia powierza do pieca gazowego i do kominka. 
> Czy opłaca ci się podgrzewać gazem tylko CUW latem to musisz sam policzyć.


przepraszam za takie pytania, ale chce sie upewnic czy napewno dobrze rozumiem.
3 przewody spalinowe i 2 wentylacyjne?
a o co chodzi z tym doprowadzeniem powietrza do pieca i kominka?

----------


## fenix2

Kotły gazowe z zamknięta komorą spalania rura wewnętrzną wylatują spaliny a zewnętrzną zasysane jest powietrze.
Tak do spalania potrzebne jest powietrze musisz je jakoś doprowadzić. 
Na forum jest pełno wątków poczytaj bo jesteś nowy. 

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ondensacyjnego

http://muratordom.pl/instalacje/komi...ka,35_905.html

----------


## zielony bob

dzieki fenix2  :smile: 
u mnie kominek bedzie stal na pietrze, wiec rura z powietrzem pewnie pojdzie podloga.
co do gazowego to jeszcze dokladnie musze poszpera, 

przejzalem od poczatku ten watek, zeszlej nocy, i nie jest jasno stwierdzone czy klasc wsad w jaki komin, u mnie bedzie tak jak juz wczesniej pisalem:
- kominek
- piec eko,pelet ale na ta chwile wygrywa drewno wiec tego sie trzymam
- i piec gazowy,  (konkretnie niesprecyzowany)

wracajac do komina to opinie sa podzielone, czy murowany czy systemowy. patrzac na rozmiary, i ze musze postawic 3xS i 2xW to zaczynam sie mocniej zastanawiac nad systemowym (biorac pod uwage rozmiary).
czy jest koniecznosc obmurowania z cegly kominu systemowego na poziomie pokojow, czy mozna go przykryc tynkiem? i jak to sie ma do rzeczywistosci?

jeszcze raz wielkie dzieki

----------


## fenix2

Komin systemowy tynkujesz.
Do gazowego wkład stalowy. 
Do Kominka murowany lub system.
Do groszku system.

----------


## EZS

Faktycznie, jak chcesz jeden komin zastąpić trzema, to chyba wymurowanie tego będzie dość skomplikowane. 
Do kominka potrzebujesz fi 18-20. do pieca na paliwa stałe - podobnie. Do gazu wystarczy ci przewód wentylacyjny. Ja tak mam - od pieca gzaowego do komina idzie rura podwójna (wewnątrz wywalane są spaliny a zewnętrza przestrzeń służy do zaciągania powietrza) a w obrębie komina zewnętrzna rura już nie jest potrzebna, bo są ścianki przewodu wentylacyjnego, idzie sobie sama cienka dość spalinowa. 
Jak już zdecydujesz, co chcesz, to siadaj w necie i oglądaj. tylko uważaj na te z górnej półki jak schidel, bo one są bardzo "wyspecjalizowane" inny do kominka, inny do pieca, będzie trudno złozyc. Te tańższe sytemy łatwiej złożyć do kupy według własnych parametrów.

----------


## zielony bob

postanowilem ze zostawie komin w wersji slim  :wink: 
2 x spalinowy plus 2 x wentylacyjny, 
a gaz pojdzie w dach  :wink: 
pozdrawiam

----------


## qnik111

Witam 
jak dobiera się średnice komina systemowego ? W projekcie mam murowany 25/25 a chciałbym systemowy  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## atsyrut

ja tez miałem problem jaki komin.... 

Murarz podpowiedział, że najlepszy stosunek ceny do jakości to połączenie systemowego i murowanego. z systemowego wziać wkład ceramiczny i wełnę do ocieplenia i a resztyę murować....

----------


## Konto usunięte_12*

> co do gazowego to jeszcze dokladnie musze poszpera,


Gdybyś chciał zainstalować taki z zamkniętą komorą spalania, to *najtańszym* i najwygodniejszym rozwiązaniem będzie rura koncentryczna przez ścianę. Trzeba tylko spełnić określone wymaganie dot. mocy zawarte w przepisach.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## miro_k

Przeczytałem kilka wątków i nie znalazłem odpowiedzi, więc może ktoś napisze czy można komin systemowy połączyć ze ścianą domu (w tym wypadku nośną) opartego na tej samej płycie fundamentowej, jak go mocować do stropu i ścian, bo miał być komin murowany a będzie systemowy.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## fenix2

> Przeczytałem kilka wątków i nie znalazłem odpowiedzi, więc może ktoś napisze czy można komin systemowy połączyć ze ścianą domu (w tym wypadku nośną) opartego na tej samej płycie fundamentowej, jak go mocować do stropu i ścian, bo miał być komin murowany a będzie systemowy.
> Pozdrawiam


To słabo szukałeś. Komina systemowego NIE łączysz ze ścianami musisz go od-dylatować. NIe mocujesz go do stropu i ścian on jest wolno-stojącym tworem.

No własnie mineło już troche czasu od dyskusji na temat, czy kominy systemowe z wkłądem ceramicznym nadają się do użytku. Pewnie już jakieś doświadczenia forumowicze mają a tu cisza jak makiem zasiał.

----------


## edde

> Przeczytałem kilka wątków i nie znalazłem odpowiedzi, więc może ktoś napisze czy można komin systemowy połączyć ze ścianą domu (w tym wypadku nośną) opartego na tej samej płycie fundamentowej, jak go mocować do stropu i ścian, bo miał być komin murowany a będzie systemowy.
> Pozdrawiam


nie można komina łączyć ze ścianą, ale można go w ścianę wbudować dylatując go od niej, potem otynkować z siatką wzmacniającą tynk  w tym miejscu i ostatecznie mamy efekt jednolitej ściany (tak mam i polecam zamiast odstającego od ściany kloca)

----------


## fenix2

Oczywiście, że można tylko, czy konstrukcja na to pozwala.

----------


## EZS

> Przeczytałem kilka wątków i nie znalazłem odpowiedzi, więc może ktoś napisze czy można komin systemowy połączyć ze ścianą domu (w tym wypadku nośną) opartego na tej samej płycie fundamentowej, jak go mocować do stropu i ścian, bo miał być komin murowany a będzie systemowy.
> Pozdrawiam


nie martw sięna zapas. Też uważałam, że to problem. Dla murarza problemu nie było. Mój komin nie jest oddylatowany od ściany, raczej przyklejony do niej zaprawą. Również od stropu specjalnie go nie dylatowałam. Ja miałam dodatkowy problem, bo na tej ścianie z kominem opierały się belki nośne teriwy. Mam wieniec wokół komina i na nim belki się oparły. Więc się okazało znowu, że to nie problem.

Fenix, a bo co tu pisać. Komin był RAZ czyszczony, po 2 sezonach palenia w kominku, również stemplami!!. Kominiarz przyszedł i nie miał roboty. No to w następnym roku już go nie zapraszaliśmy, teraz będzie trzeba ale raczej znowu się nie narobi. Nie wiem tylko, czy to zasługa systemu czy przekroju  :smile:

----------


## fenix2

*EZS* a jaki masz przekrój? Jak nie ma o czym, pisać to bardzo dobrze. Jak sam szukałem około 2 lata temu opinii na temat kominów systemowych to straszono popękanymi i rozlatującymi się wkładami.

----------


## EZS

fi 20  :smile:

----------


## edde

mój fi200mm h-10,5mb też jest ok, czysty (palone 3 sezony węglem, drzewem sosnowym pobudowlanym itp), nieczyszczony był do tej pory bo przekrój jak nowy, jedynie poczerniony, sprawdzę teraz wiosną po sezonie, bo w końcu wypadałoby się w kominiarza pobawić a nie ma na czym  :wink: 




> Oczywiście, że można tylko, czy konstrukcja na to pozwala.


ale oczywiście wypadałoby to skonsultować z projektantem/konstruktorem albo przynajmniej z kierbudem, u mnie akurat to zrobione było na etapie adaptacji projektu

----------


## Ostap

U brata także komin z kotłowni jak i kominka systemowy oba 20cm i żadnych problemów rok użytkowane.

----------


## marzar

Stoję przed dylematem, podobnie jak duża część inwestorów przede mną.
Muszę wybrać system kominowy
Po rozmowie z kominiarzem na moim rejonie dowiedziałem się że "nie będzie się czepiał" jak oba kominy będą miały średnice fi 180

potrzebuje :
2 kominy 7m  - 1 spalinowy + 1 spalinowy z wentylacją

będę posiadał:
kocioł na ekogroszek - moc od 15 do 19 KW
kominek używany reakreacyjnie

zastanawiam się nad takimi możliwościami:

schiedel
kominek - rondo fi180
kocioł - rondo plus fi 180 + went

plewa
kominek - Uni Fe
kocioł - Uni Fu + went

Tylko z racji tego że plewa posiada rury ceramiczne o przekroju prawie prostokątnym nie mam pojęcia jaki przekrój dobrać
Co prawda  i podają na swoich stronach że pole przekroju rury o fi 200 jest takie takie samo jak pole przekroju ich rury 180, to nie ma nigdzie informacji jaka wielkość ich rury będzie odpowiadała rurze fi 180

Proszę o poradę kogoś, kto spotkał się z podobnym problemem

----------


## marzenka i mariusz g

Przyłączam i ja się również do pytana zadanego przez marzar, ponieważ mam ten sam dylemat. W okolicy bardzo chwalą sobie schiedel ale czy słusznie :Confused:

----------


## edde

> ...
> Tylko z racji tego że plewa posiada rury ceramiczne o przekroju prawie prostokątnym nie mam pojęcia jaki przekrój dobrać
> Co prawda  i podają na swoich stronach że pole przekroju rury o fi 200 jest takie takie samo jak pole przekroju ich rury 180, to nie ma nigdzie informacji jaka wielkość ich rury będzie odpowiadała rurze fi 180
> 
> Proszę o poradę kogoś, kto spotkał się z podobnym problemem


to lenistwo? czy nierozgarnięcie? bo wystarczy przecie  z prostych wzorów matematycznych policzyć pole przekroju rury fi 180mm i porównać z polem przekroju komina plewy...

----------


## eniu

A ja z uporem będę powtarzał...

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post5862602

----------


## eniu

> U brata także komin z kotłowni jak i kominka systemowy oba 20cm i żadnych problemów rok użytkowane.


Trudno o problemy w nowym kominie.... Nowy samochód tez bzyka, aż milo do niego wsiąść. Zależy jak będzie braciszek palił w kominku....bo tylko tu może być problem...

----------


## marzar

> to lenistwo? czy nierozgarnięcie? bo wystarczy przecie  z prostych wzorów matematycznych policzyć pole przekroju rury fi 180mm i porównać z polem przekroju komina plewy...


wydaje mi się że ani jedno ani drugie...

Gdyby to było takie proste pewnie nie zawracałbym nikomu głowy.
Obliczenie przekroju komina okrągłego nie jest zbyt skomplikowane, niestety nigdzie nie potrafię znaleźć tabeli z polami przekrojów kominów z Plewy

Jeśli takowymi dysponujesz z miłą chęcią zapoznałbym się z nimi.

----------


## hokejgk1

A jaj mam pytanie czy da się wykozystać komin systemowy Schiedel Rondo Plus wprowadzić w niego dwururkę tak żeby wykożystać go do kotła kondensacyjnego !?

W projekcie mam kocioł gazowy kondensat chciałem zrobić wyżut boczny spalin ale mam okap 1metr wiec musiała by byc długa ta rurka od wylotu i nie fajnie by to wglądało jak bym ją podwiesił do okapu  ::-(: 

A rondo Plus chce wstawić tak na wszelki wypadek w razie W, ale jak narazie nie ebdzie wykozystany to może by prowadzić do niego jakiś wkład !?

----------


## Ostap

> Trudno o problemy w nowym kominie.... Nowy samochód tez bzyka, aż milo do niego wsiąść. Zależy jak będzie braciszek palił w kominku....bo tylko tu może być problem...


Poproszę o konkret dlaczego do kominka nie można ceramiki?

Dwie wybrane cechy od producenta:
- odpowiedni dla temperatur od 200°C do 400°C 
- 30 lat gwarancji

----------


## edde

> wydaje mi się że ani jedno ani drugie...
> 
> Gdyby to było takie proste pewnie nie zawracałbym nikomu głowy.
> Obliczenie przekroju komina okrągłego nie jest zbyt skomplikowane, niestety nigdzie nie potrafię znaleźć tabeli z polami przekrojów kominów z Plewy
> 
> Jeśli takowymi dysponujesz z miłą chęcią zapoznałbym się z nimi.


a ja wciąz nie rozumiem gdzie problem jest  :wink: 
chcesz znaleźć komin plewy odpowiadający innym o przekroju okrągłym 180mm, tak? 180mm to ~254cm2, ok. 256cm ma plewa o przekroju 16x16, chcesz lepiej daj 18x18, i taki dobór ci wystarczy, a swoją drogą nie wiem skąd masz info o prostokątnych kominach plewy, na ich stronie wszystkie wkłady są kwadratowe...

----------


## marzar

> a ja wciąz nie rozumiem gdzie problem jest 
> chcesz znaleźć komin plewy odpowiadający innym o przekroju okrągłym 180mm, tak? 180mm to ~254cm2, ok. 256cm ma plewa o przekroju 16x16, chcesz lepiej daj 18x18, i taki dobór ci wystarczy, a swoją drogą nie wiem skąd masz info o prostokątnych kominach plewy, na ich stronie wszystkie wkłady są kwadratowe...


dzięki za pomoc 

a co do kwadratowości rur z Plewy, to są ona prawie kwdratowe i stąd brał się mój problem  :smile:

----------


## edde

oj tam, tu akurat to prawie robi niewielką różnicę, ja chyba na Twoim miejscu wziąłbym 18x18 z plewy

----------


## eniu

> Poproszę o konkret dlaczego do kominka nie można ceramiki?
> 
> Dwie wybrane cechy od producenta:
> - odpowiedni dla temperatur od 200°C do 400°C 
> - 30 lat gwarancji


Główna przyczyna to kominek , który produkuje spaliny przekraczające znacznie te zalecane dla ceramiki kominowej....

----------


## Ostap

Więc konkretnie ile te spaliny według ciebie mają?

Wkład kominkowy a ponad nim ok. 1,2m rudy metalowej i wejście do ceramiki - ile na tym wejściu mają stopni te spaliny?

----------


## eniu

Zaczerwieniła Ci się kiedyś ta rura? Są tacy którym czerwieni się często, lubią ciepło.

----------


## Ostap

Miałem nadzieje na konkretną odpowiedz ale z powodu jej braku to przy następnym używaniu postaram się by popatrzeć na rurę.

----------


## fenix2

> Miałem nadzieje na konkretną odpowiedz ale z powodu jej braku to przy następnym używaniu postaram się by popatrzeć na rurę.


Jak ktoś się zapomni w miłej atmosferze to może przekroczyć te 400* i może być klops. Zawsze można palić od góry i zastosować rurę średnicy 20cm to może zminimalizować ryzyko uszkodzenia. Ważne jest również wykonanie takiego komina, czyli postępowanie dokładnie z instrukcją montażową.

----------


## miro_k

U sąsiada jest komin z cegły i pojawiły się wycieki kondensatu(mokre drzewo, złe palenie i prawdopodobnie wykonanie komina) i , był hydraulik i powiedział, żeby włożyć rurę żaroodporną i przestanie wyciekać. Chciałbym się dowiedzieć ile czasu wytrzyma rura żaroodporna włożona do komina(z cieknącym kondensatem),podłączonego do  pieca miałowego.Koszt rury to ok. 2000PLN+ robota ok.500PLN, ale czy takie tańsze rozwiązanie gwarantuje spokój z kominem i co zrobić z nieprzyjemnym zapachem co zostanie w cegłach.Czy nie lepiej rozebrać  komin i postawić systemowy (niekoniecznie taniej), który powinien wytrzymać dużo dłużej (np. gwarancja 30lat). Może ktoś się orientuje ile może kosztować postawienie komina systemowego ok.9m długości?

----------


## eniu

> U sąsiada jest komin z cegły i pojawiły się wycieki kondensatu(mokre drzewo, złe palenie i prawdopodobnie wykonanie komina) i , był hydraulik i powiedział, żeby włożyć rurę żaroodporną i przestanie wyciekać. Chciałbym się dowiedzieć ile czasu wytrzyma rura żaroodporna włożona do komina(z cieknącym kondensatem),podłączonego do  pieca miałowego.Koszt rury to ok. 2000PLN+ robota ok.500PLN, ale czy takie tańsze rozwiązanie gwarantuje spokój z kominem i co zrobić z nieprzyjemnym zapachem co zostanie w cegłach.Czy nie lepiej rozebrać  komin i postawić systemowy (niekoniecznie taniej), który powinien wytrzymać dużo dłużej (np. gwarancja 30lat). Może ktoś się orientuje ile może kosztować postawienie komina systemowego ok.9m długości?


Jeśli pali tylko drewnem, odradzam rurę "żaroodporną", bo takich nie ma. Stal 1.4404 sprawdziła się przy drewnie bez względu na grubość ścianek.

----------


## fenix2

> U sąsiada jest komin z cegły i pojawiły się wycieki kondensatu(mokre drzewo, złe palenie i prawdopodobnie wykonanie komina) i , był hydraulik i powiedział, żeby włożyć rurę żaroodporną i przestanie wyciekać. Chciałbym się dowiedzieć ile czasu wytrzyma rura żaroodporna włożona do komina(z cieknącym kondensatem),podłączonego do  pieca miałowego.Koszt rury to ok. 2000PLN+ robota ok.500PLN, ale czy takie tańsze rozwiązanie gwarantuje spokój z kominem i co zrobić z nieprzyjemnym zapachem co zostanie w cegłach.Czy nie lepiej rozebrać  komin i postawić systemowy (niekoniecznie taniej), który powinien wytrzymać dużo dłużej (np. gwarancja 30lat). Może ktoś się orientuje ile może kosztować postawienie komina systemowego ok.9m długości?


Kominek, czy piec na węgiel/miał?

----------


## miro_k

Piec na węgiel/miał.Chciałbym wiedzieć czy ta rura żaroodporna długo wytrzyma w kominie czy lepiej systemowy zbudować?

----------


## bolek1986

Witam

Tydzień temu zakupiłem kominy z PLEWY fi20 Uni-Fe i Uni-Fu. Jak skończy się zima ruszamy z pracą. Miałbym jednak pytanie?

*Próbuje znaleźć cegłę klinkierową połówkę pełną i nigdzie nie mogę dostać tego towaru* - nawet na allegro są dziurawki a Ja nie chce takiej montować na kominie na zewnątrz... Może macie jakiś link do producenta takiej cegły. Kominy ponad połać maja ok. 1,5m i nie chcę robić tego z cegły pełnej.
1. Dlatego że ciężar będzie dużo większy a trochę klinkieru na wylanej zezbrojonej płycie będzie.
2. Komin będzie bardziej masywny.

*Dodatkowo zastanawiam się jak zakończyć komin* tzn. blachą czy może murarze mają wylać taką płytę na wierzch ale czy to nie będzie przesiąkać?

----------


## eniu

Kominy systemowe zamontuj zgodnie z instrukcją lub zaleceniami przedstawiciela / producenta...

----------


## kater-acme

Po długiej lekturze wielu tematów o kominach i systemach kominowych do różnych kominków i kotłów jestem prawie ostatecznie zdecydowany na następujące rozwiązanie:

Do kotła kondensacyjnego (najpewniej De Dietrich 24 kW) - pustaki kominowe no-name (komin razem ma < 9 m), a do środka kwasówka fi 80 mm, a przy samym kotle adapter fi 80/125 mm, 2 kolana, i - być może trójnik rewizyjny; na górze żadnych rewizji itd. nie będzie; kondensat spływa wesoło do kotła, więc żadne skraplacze niepotrzebne; takie pół-gotowe zestawy z kwasówki robi kom-went, cenowo b rozsądnie wychodzi;
rozważam jeszcze zamiast tej kwasówki takie same elementy, ale z PE (produkcji Arosta); panowie z De Dietrich dają na to zielone świetło, bo już w samym kotle ostatnie kolano jest właśnie z PE - nie ma więc niebezpieczeństwa zbyt wysokiej temperatury, a i PE bardzo ładnie znosi kwasy; cenowo wychodzi praktycznie tak samo; czy ktoś może ma rury z PE połączone z kotłem kondensacyjnym? jak to się sprawdza?

Do kominka chcę dać zwykły systemowy z oferty Mega1000 (lub inny noname, byle A1N1), fi 20 cm, beznazwowy, za 9 m komin żądaja < 1400 zł; Schiedel Rondo Plus z ceną < 3000 zł odpada w przedbiegach; na górze wyczystka; sam kominek zamierzam wbudować dopiero za kilka lat, teraz ani nie będzie na to budżetu, ani też pewnie nie będę miał czasu bawić się w palenie; ale za kilka lat, przy jakimś grubszym remoncie pewnie sobie zafunduję kominek; mam dojście do dobrego, porządnego, suchego drewna i tym zamierzam palić;

Przy obu kominach są 2-komorowe pustaki wentylacyjne; innych paliw na pewno nie będę wykorzystywał; oba kominy chcę obmurować od stropu i na wierzch zapodać płytki klinkierowe; na szczyt czapy metalowe / wylewane

Jeśli w powyższym rozumowaniu / planach popełniam gdzieś jakiś dramatyczny błąd to proszę napisać, bo nie chciałbym czegoś spi....

----------


## kominiarz

jedynym szczególnie dramatycznym błędem jest fakt, że rezygnujesz z kwasówki do kominka, poza tym OK

----------


## kater-acme

OK, mów dalej  :smile:  W sensie dlaczego kwasówka jest lepszy rozwiązaniem niż komin systemowy.

----------


## fenix2

> OK, mów dalej  W sensie dlaczego kwasówka jest lepszy rozwiązaniem niż komin systemowy.



Ponieważ krążą tu mity że jak napalisz ostro w kominku to wkład ceramiczny tego nie wytrzyma.

----------


## S_CZĘSTOCHOWA

jak kolega vps powiedział dobrze jest wiedzieć jaki sie będzie miało kocioł ale często wszyscy raczej wiedzą co chcą nim postawią komin tymbardziej że są na tyle uniwersalne że można podłączyć pod taki komin różne kotły co do komina z cegły uważam że to już jest głupota jeśli sie ktoś na to decyduje stawiając nowy komin mógłbym tu podać wiele różnic które by przemawiały na korzyść kominów systemowych ale jest tego dość sporo wjęc jak kogoś bardziej interesuje ten temat to zostawie kontakt do siebie śmiało pytać chętnie pomoge jak i wycenie te rzeczy ,wykonawcy często jeszcze polecają komin z cegły z jednego prostego powodu otóż najczęściej są to murarze tzw starej daty i poprostu nie umieją stawiać kominów systemowych a szkoda bo wystarczy odrobina chęci i nauki a praca stała by sie prostrza i pożyteczniejsza gdyż stawia sie to bardzo prosto i bez brudu a bierze tyle samo co za postawienie z cegły.pozdrawiam sebastian :spam:

----------


## S_CZĘSTOCHOWA

bolek nie polecał bym ci robić tej cegły na jakiejś płycie zrób tak jak powinno to wyglądać i zabuduj ten komin od stropu pozatym zakupiłeś systemowy komin więc czego sie obawiasz przecież nie zamieniasz pustaka na cegłe tylko je obmurowujesz dookoła ze względów estetycznych co nie wpłynie na prace komina

----------


## kominiarz

> OK, mów dalej  W sensie dlaczego kwasówka jest lepszy rozwiązaniem niż komin systemowy.


Dlaczego kwasówka jest lepszym rozwiązaniem do kominka?

Odpowiedź jest w zasadzie prosta.

Maksymalna deklarowana przez producentów temperatura spalin wg oznaczeń kodowych dla kominów ceramiczno-glinianych podana w deklaracjach zgodności waha się od T400 do T600, czyli od 400 do 600oC. 

Producenci kominów deklarują, że takie temperatury zapewniają bezpieczną pracę systemu kominowego.

Urządzenie grzewcze typu kominek i nie tylko może wygenerować spaliny o temperaturze wyższej niż ta deklarowana przez producentów kominów, o przypadkach pożaru sadzy już nie wspomnę. Zapis w deklaracjach typu „odporny na pożar sadzy” nie oznacza odporności komina na pękanie, oznacza przenoszenie ognia z wewnątrz na zewnątrz i nic więcej.

Po co ryzykować pęknięcie komina podczas wysokich temperatur?
Po co w eksploatowanym domu robić sobie później bałagan z naprawą komina?
Po co ponosić później nie małe koszty naprawy?
Po co ryzykować?

Stal nie pęka!

Dla popularyzacji tego tematu założyłem nowy wątek dla wszystkich, którzy są przed budową komina aby dokładniej przyjrzeli się temu tematowi: http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...B3w-kominowych

Proszę też nie zrozumieć mnie źle, pisząc ten tekst nie twierdzę, że kominy systemowe są złe, są dobre ale wyłącznie w konkretnych przypadkach i nie do wszystkiego jak się niektórym wydaje.

----------


## eniu

> Ponieważ krążą tu mity że jak napalisz ostro w kominku to wkład ceramiczny tego nie wytrzyma.



Mity?

----------


## kater-acme

kominiarzu, dzięki za rzeczową odpowiedź  :smile:  Twoje argumenty mocno przemawiają za zestawem z kwasówki. Właśnie - czy to ma być stal kwasoodporna, czy żaroodporna? Czy może kwasożaroodporna? Jaki rodzaj stali konkretnie? Czy grubość ścianek ma znaczenie? 0,6, 0,8 mm? Czy "czołgowa" 1 mm? Trójnik dać 90 st czy może 45 st?

Link do przykładowej aukcji - *klik* - coś w tym stylu będzie OK? Cały komin ma u mnie prawie 9 m, więc pewnie wkład z 7 m będzie musiał mieć.

A może lepiej taki - *klik* - wydaje się mieć lepsze parametry (temperatura, gatunek stali).

Czy taki wkład kominowy do kominka można zainstalować później? Czy lepiej od razu, wraz ze stawianiem komina?

(sorki za taką ilość pytań, ale chciałbym już zamknąć temat komina i przejść do innych spraw  :wink:  )

----------


## kominiarz

Ceny stali a przede wszystkim niklu w ciągu ostatnich lat wzrosły przynajmniej pięciokrotnie. 
Jak w każdej branży również producenci kominów stalowych muszą się dostosowywać do zmian rynkowych. Coraz większa grupa producentów stosująca niegdyś stal austenityczną z gatunku 304 produkuje obecnie ze stali ferrytycznych, których głównym atutem jest cena. 
Reasumując jak kominek będzie normalny, a spaliny suche można zastosować nierdzewkę, jak kominek z płaszczem wodnym lepiej zainstalować kwasówkę. Pomimo panujących różnych opinii o grubości blachy tak naprawdę nie ma to znaczenia.

----------


## kater-acme

Kominiarzu, jeszcze raz dziękuję! Jeszcze tylko ostatnie pytanie - kiedy taki metalowy komin montować - czy już teraz, podczas budowy, czy dopiero przy instalacji kominka (jak pisałem, pewnie za kilka lat dopiero). Może to i dzielenie włosa / 4 bo koszt w sumie nie jest duży, ale ponieważ budowę SSO + cały dach z oknami i rynnami (+ być może okna fasadowe) planuję w tym roku tylko z oszczędności, to jednak każdy tysiąc się liczy. No i gwarancja nie biegnie niepotrzebnie. Zamiast komina do kominka mógłbym np. wsadzić 1 niezłe okno dachowe, albo zrobić prawie całe rynny. Powiem szczerze, że najbardziej by mi pasowało wsadzić komin do kominka później - i wydaje mi się, na 95%, że to możliwe. Chciałbym tylko ewentualnego potwierdzenia.
Nie wiem jeszcze jaki kominek i czy z płaszczem wodnym, ale raczej chyba zwykły, do celów rekreacyjnych, małej mocy, palony zapewne tylko na Boże Narodzenie. A, i jeszcze jedno - w projekcie mam fi 200 mm. Trzymać się tego sztywno, czy można dać fi 180 mm? (tak, wpadłem w tryb oszczędnościowy hehe)

----------


## kominiarz

Komin średnicy 200 to zawsze te kilkadziesiąt cm2 więcej. Wkład możesz zainstalować kiedy tylko zechcesz, jak już będziesz miał upatrzone palenisko, zainstalujesz wówczas odpowiedni wkład kominowy, a na razie zatkasz dziurę od góry aby się tam nie lało i już.

----------


## Kominki Piotr Batura

Kater. Do tych wszystkich wieści od kominiarza, dodałbym jedną. Zostaw komin niezamurowany na odcinku ok 1 mb od sufitu. Będziesz mógł wsadzić rury od dołu, zamiast targać je na dach i wycelować z przyłączem tak jak wyjdzie, bez cięcia rur. Zamurować potem zawsze łatwiej, niż kuć.

----------


## mordimer_m

> a na razie zatkasz dziurę od góry aby się tam nie lało i już.


Pozwolę sobie się podczepić. Macie jakieś sprawdzone sposoby na takie zatkanie komina? Jakąś blachą? Deskami? Styropianem?

----------


## Kominki Piotr Batura

Gruba folia i drut nierdzewny, albo solidny sznurek.

----------


## kater-acme

Piotrze od kominków - w projekcie jest szacht z pustaków kominowych z keramzytobetonu (36 x 36 x 24), więc chyba rurki trzeba będzie od góry wkładać. No chyba, że tak jak mówisz wykuć pod sufitem ścianki czołowe z 4 pustaków? Moszna tak?

----------


## kominiarz

i tak trzeba wgramolić się na dach, zainstalować płytę dachową, koler, daszek

przy montażu rury do takiego pustaka należy gęsto dawać obejmy z wąsami, które stabilizują wkład w środku i zapobiegają przyleganiu rur do pustaka, w takim układzie to ważne

----------


## Kominki Piotr Batura

> Piotrze od kominków - w projekcie jest szacht z pustaków kominowych z keramzytobetonu (36 x 36 x 24), więc chyba rurki trzeba będzie od góry wkładać. No chyba, że tak jak mówisz wykuć pod sufitem ścianki czołowe z 4 pustaków? Moszna tak?


Kucie w pustaku systemowym z keramzytu to raczej ryzykowna sprawa. Kruchy. Ale wycięć gumówką i wkleić potem to samo , pasujące idealnie do wcześniejszego ciecia, to mój chleb powszedni. Wklejasz klejem do płytek, na to siatka taka jak na styropian. 

Rury które montuję, nie wyginają się na odcinku kilku metrów jakie pewnie masz. Łapię dystans na dole i u góry (kryza) i nie ma mowy by dotknęły pustaka po drodze.. Jasne, że trzeba wejść na dach, ale łatwiej z samą kryzą i daszkiem niż tachać tam 6 rur.  Swarzędz...to gdzieś w Polsce północnej?

Wpadaj na kawę do Łazisk. Nic nie musisz kupować, a co zobaczysz to Twoje...Jak Ci coś wcisnę, to ku  chwale  Ojczyzny! :wink:

----------


## kater-acme

Szybkie pytanie:
http://allegro.pl/wentylacyjny-pusta...232731279.html

Czy z takich pustaków kominowych można zrobić komin do kotła kondensacyjnego? W sensie oczywiście w to rura 80 mm, a z samego kotła naturalnie 80/125 mm. Szach ma mieć prawie 9 m wysokości od dołu.

Już mówię dlaczego: otóż komin ten jest w najlepszym narożniku łazienki górnej. Normalnie ten kawałek miał być pralnią, więc szacht kominowy o wymiarach 36x36 cm + okładzina, jaki był w projekcie, nie przeszkadzał tak bardzo. Ale teraz właśnie tam ma być prysznic. Szkoda mi łazienkę o ponad 40 cm skracać na tej ścianie. Znacznie lepiej pasuje mi tam szach z pustaków 19x19 cm i obok niego 2 kanały wentylacyjne w pustaku o szerokości 20 cm. 

Bardzo proszę o szybką odpowiedź bo muszę ostatecznie powiedzieć murarzom co i jak :/

----------


## jezior85

Witam,
Poszukuję informacji na temat rozwiązań kominów. U mnie w projekcie są 2 kominy dymowe (kotłownia + kominek), ale chcę jeszcze dorzucić do tego komin na kondensat z rurą dwupłaszczową (turbo). Po przeczytaniu tego wątku dochodzę do wniosku, że mam trzy wyjścia:
1. Postawienie dwóch szachtów pod jedną rurę kwasożaroodporną fi200 pod kominek i jedną rurę dwupłaszczową kompatybilną z wybranym kotłem (na dzień dzisiejszy jest to BUDERUS GB162 15kW - wymagane przyłącze 80/120). Rozwiązanie to jest dobre na teraz. W przyszłości, kiedy będę zmuszony zmienić sposób grzania z gazu na np. drewno będę musiał wymienić piec i wkład w kominie.
2. Postawienie trzech szachtów pod dwie rury kwasożaroodporne fi200 pod kominek i kotłownię oraz jedną rurę dwupłaszczową. Rozwiązanie umożliwi korzystanie z dwóch pieców w kotłowni, ale trochę będzie to teraz "ważyć" - zł. 
3. Postawienie dwóch szachtów pod rury kwasożaroodporne fi200 pod kominek i kotłownię. Piec kondensacyjny podłączyć do dwupłaszacza wypuszczonego bezpośrednio przez ścianę - system TWIN w BUDERUSIE. Najtańszy z wymienionych sposobów poradzenia sobie z problemem, ale nie jestem do końca przekonany do tej rury przez ścianę - czy to rzeczywiście jest ok?

Projekt to HEKTOR z domenaprojekt -> LINK DO PROJEKTU
Ktoś mógłby mi podpowiedzieć co będzie najlepsze?

----------


## jezior85

Narysowałem sobie proponowany komin. Proszę o opinie osoby, które się na tym znają lub mają coś podobnego.

RZUT KOMINA -> LINK

----------


## kominiarz

> Narysowałem sobie proponowany komin. Proszę o opinie osoby, które się na tym znają lub mają coś podobnego.
> 
> RZUT KOMINA -> LINK


Troszkę się napracowałeś przygotowując to pytanie, fajny rysunek. 
Po co Tobie drugi komin stalowy w kotłowni poza kotłem gazowym?
Komin od kominka warto odwrócić wyczystkę, jak zainstalujesz kominek to ją zasłonisz. 
Poza tym OK.

----------


## jezior85

Dziękuję za odpowiedź. Komin od prawej idzie do kominka, który będzie po drugiej stronie ściany nośnej. Komin od lewej będzie dla kotłowni pod piec na paliwo stałe (ekogroch/pellet/drewno/miał/węgiel... cokolwiek w przyszłości). Środkowy szacht o średnicy 14cm będzie przeznaczony pod włożenie rury dwupłaszczowej na piec gazowy kondensacyjny.
Dochodzę do wniosku że rury stalowe powinny być żaroodporne, bo chyba kwasoodporne to nie pod kominek/piec na paliwo stałe?! Zastanawiam się jeszcze czy te stalowe powinny być ocieplane wełną (tak jak ceramiczne) czy mogą być bez niej - czy kształtki keramzytowe wytrzymają ewentualne wysokie temperatury? Czy grubość blachy ma znaczenie - 0.8/1.0 mm? A może zrezygnować z nich i dać systemowe z ceramiki? Sam już nie wiem :|

----------


## kominiarz

do kotła węglowego tylko ceramika

do kotła gazowego tylko kwasówka (L50 - 1.4404) sprawdź w deklaracji zgodności bo sprzedają też ostatnio nierdzewkę i zżera ją na kondensacie po trzech latach

do kominka może być żaroodporna (tylko nie czarna)  lub kwasówka

----------


## jezior85

Super! Dzięki - a co z izolacją tego pod kominek - żaroodporną trzeba izolować od pustaków czy nie?

----------


## jezior85

Generalnie rozkminiam teraz sprawę z kominem i izolacją cieplną bo komin stoi przy ścianie nośnej od strony zewnętrznej. Póki co widzę trzy opcje:
1.	Ściana nośna od momentu sufitu nad strychem (pomieszczenie nad garażem) byłaby z bloczka 12cm (tylko odcinek na szerokość komina + 15cm po obu stronach). Między kominem, a tą ścianką 12cm dać wełnę mineralną. Tuż przed wyjściem komina przez duży dach wylać płytę i od niej już jechać klinkierem. Plus to to, że mimo wychładzania wewnętrznej części komina byłby on i tak ocieplony od ściany.

2.	To co w pkt 1 ale bez zmniejszania grubości ściany nośnej.
3.	To co w pkt 2 ale dać styro na całym kominie, a na to dać tynk żywiczny lub euronit – bez murowania cegiełek.

Co o tym myślicie?

----------


## jezior85

Ok stanęło na opcji 1. Komin do kotłowni pod paliwo stałe planuję dać BRATA UNIWERSAL, a do kominka... no właśnie - kształtki z komina systemowego BRATA + wkład żaroodporny - tylko nie wiem jaki wkład - firma? Możecie coś zaproponować? Może kolega *kominiarz* poleciłby sprawdzonego producenta/dostawcę? No i pytanie czy dawać w nim wełnę (tak jak w UNIWERSALU) czy bez wełny?!?

----------


## KarolEs

Mi kominiarz zaproponował komin NIKO , prawdopodobnie zdecyduję się na zakup ze względu na stosunkowo niską cenę.

----------


## autorus

tez szukam komina systemowego do kominka. I koniecznie musi być ocieplony. Fi 200 _wentylacja. Wysokość ok 8m.

----------


## kaziq1986

Witam stoję przed podobnym wyborem, zastanawiam się na wyborem komina. Mam piec Atmosa DC 18 na holz gas, Rozbierałem podczas remontu kilka sian i udało mi się odzyskać sporo czerwonej cegły więc mógłbym z niej stawiać komin, poza dachem oczywiście z klinkieru, w środek proponują mi włożyć rurę DC01 o grubości 1,2mm o średnicy 20, do tego będę potrzebował jeszcze dwóch kanałów wentylacyjnych, wysokość komina 12m.  Alternatywą dla murowanego komina to komin schidla, 

Mam teraz zagadkę, a w zasadzie dwie:
W czym komin murowany  jest lepszy od systemowego i odwrotnie
Jaka różnica jest orientacyjna różnica w cenie (jeśli chodzi o murowany to cegły mam), i czy ta różnica przekłada się na żywotność komina.

----------


## autorus

z tego co sie dowiadywałem to szczelność i szybkość budowy. O ile szybkośc budowy można spobie odpuścić o tyle tą szczelność  nie.

----------


## jarecki111

Po przeczytaniu kilku wątków wybrałem co ponizej i prosze o opinie czy dobrze.

DO: Kocioł gazowy kondensacyjny z zamknięta komora spalania daję:

Komin FI 20cm systemowy ale  wkład kwasówka.

Dlatego że komin Fi 14 nie da mi mozliwości montazu wkładu pod inny rodzaj ogrzewania w przyszłości gdybym się zdecydował.

Kominek z płaszczem wodnym

Komin FI 20cm systemowy ale wkład kwasówka.


Prosze o info czy to Waszym zdaniem najlepsze rozwiązanie na tą chwilę i pozwalające na zastosowanie innego rodzaju opału w przyszłości.


Pozdrawiam

----------

